# Official Digit CTC VI discussion thread (WARNING: SPOILERS HERE)



## tamatarpakoda (May 23, 2018)

All aboard the hype train!

Leg 1 is live here
Leg 2 is live here 
Leg 3 is live here

*webcommunitytees.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/APC-HYPE-TRAIN-gold-design-mock-forest-green.jpg

______________________________________________________

This space reserved for trolling, shit-posting and instructions. (Most probably in that order.)


----------



## tamatarpakoda (May 23, 2018)

*Hints for Leg 1
Generic hints: *

questions 1-10: passwords in pop culture
11-15: hackers in pop culture
16-20: objects from famous games
21-30: colour theory
31-40: ciphers. substitution ciphers only.
41-50: mixed bag

*common pain points *
comic thingy - watchmen. The comics is watchmen.
lollipop - its a geeky movie, a scene where the protagonist is asked a password to enter a night clib. google reverse image search, and then put password in the box.
colour boxes - the grid is a series, like word of the year, person of the year, game of the year...
weird characters - 1337sp33|<
Good decryption tools to use : quipquip and dcode
If stuck, google reverse image search is your friend 

Those who want to start with the magazine leg, here is what you need

You will also need to get the magazine though

*i.imgur.com/PeAbx4E.jpg

*i.imgur.com/78ti2QW.jpg


----------



## tamatarpakoda (May 23, 2018)

*We have the magazine leg winners*

*Two prizes for fastest to finish goes to*
Kishan Bagaria
Manish Rath

*Lucky draw prizes are for*
Amrit Dash
@SaiyanGoku
@markerOne

Note: Those who have won, your real names will appear in the magazine in the July issue. Just a heads up.

*Interested users/readers can continue to play magazine leg, if enough people complete it, we might have another lucky draw*


----------



## tamatarpakoda (May 23, 2018)

Leg 4 is starting one day late

go here: leg4start - Crack The Code VI


----------



## tamatarpakoda (May 23, 2018)

#Reserved - Leg 4 / Rant / Miscellaneous / somethingIHaveNotThoughtOfYet


----------



## Anorion (May 23, 2018)

Generic hints:

questions 1-10: passwords in pop culture
11-15: hackers in pop culture
16-20: objects from famous games
21-30: colour theory
31-40: ciphers. substitution ciphers only.
41-50: mixed bag

*common pain points *
comic thingy - watchmen. The comics is watchmen.
lollipop - its a geeky movie, a scene where the protagonist is asked a password to enter a night clib. google reverse image search, and then put password in the box.
colour boxes - the grid is a series, like word of the year, person of the year, game of the year...
weird characters - 1337sp33|<
Good decryption tools to use : quipquip and dcode.fr
If stuck, google reverse image search is your friend


----------



## tamatarpakoda (May 25, 2018)

Would you guys be fine with a OnePlus 6 as the first prize?


----------



## Dhruv Dugar (May 26, 2018)

tamatarpakoda said:


> Would you guys be fine with a OnePlus 6 as the first prize?


No, we would better have a DIGIT Primary test right 

Sent from my vivo 1603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaitanya Malhotra (Jun 2, 2018)

Any clues or hints?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Jun 3, 2018)

Well, CTC 6 is welcomed. After a very long time, eh?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 4, 2018)

^yup, after two years I think. 

For subscribers, magazine leg is live


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 4, 2018)

I need to come out of my hibernation and buy the recent issue ASAP!


----------



## Anorion (Jun 4, 2018)

hah! welcome back

The first leg is about to go live in 10 minutes.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 4, 2018)

It is live. The first prize is a One Plus 6. 
Start here.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 4, 2018)

Anorion said:


> It is live. The first prize is a One Plus 6.
> Start here.


I'm confused by the page. What exactly do we have to do with that?

Edit: How to submit answers?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 4, 2018)

It's a puzzle 

Actually, the link to start is somewhere on that page only, read everything carefully. Most importantly, read the rules.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 4, 2018)

Anorion said:


> It's a puzzle


How do I submit the answer?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 4, 2018)

I... can't say


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 4, 2018)

url/answer is the norm, read the rules.


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 5, 2018)

Can someone provide a link to a puzzle from CTC V and its solution so that I could get an idea about this contest? I've been trying to get leads on the first leg for the past three hours, I've read the rules but I still haven't made any significant progress.


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 5, 2018)

inserting the answer redirects to the same question, with just the answer printed on the pic.

Any hint?


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 5, 2018)

Some one update the "CTC V" typo in the rules section!


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 5, 2018)

Now stuck looking at a snapshot from a movie I like. Anybody requiring any help, feel free to PM.


----------



## BusyBee (Jun 5, 2018)

How do I submit the answer? 
url/answer is not taking it.


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 5, 2018)

ctc.digit.in/<answer> is the format. Obviously, you don't need to type the angular brackets.


----------



## Braingamer** (Jun 5, 2018)

Who has crossed leg1 #anyone


----------



## Braingamer** (Jun 5, 2018)

mukul_rockstar said:


> ctc.digit.in/<answer> is the format. Obviously, you don't need to type the angular brackets.


Can u help me dude


----------



## Braingamer** (Jun 5, 2018)

tamatarpakoda said:


> #Reserved - Leg 3





Raaabo said:


> url/answer is the norm, read the rules.


Hey dude


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 5, 2018)

Braingamer** said:


> Can u help me dude


Where are you stuck? Clue number?


----------



## Braingamer** (Jun 5, 2018)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Where are you stuck? Clue number?


On leg1 lol


----------



## Braingamer** (Jun 5, 2018)

Braingamer** said:


> On leg1 lol


Dude please help me


----------



## Braingamer** (Jun 5, 2018)

Braingamer** said:


> Dude please help me


Just a mnomi hint please


----------



## Braingamer** (Jun 5, 2018)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Where are you stuck? Clue number?


On leg1 dude give a hint


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 5, 2018)

Please be specific, which clue of the first leg?


----------



## Braingamer** (Jun 5, 2018)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Please be specific, which clue of the first leg?


How to solve it dude


----------



## braingamer (Jun 5, 2018)

is anyone there!?


----------



## Rdksuper (Jun 5, 2018)

i am cracking one after another it seems never ending ! anyone  how many codes in total are their to crack in leg one ? but must say its quite interesting !!


----------



## Rdksuper (Jun 5, 2018)

Braingamer** said:


> How to solve it dude


see the rules you cannot ask for answers or clues nor can anyone give you !  sorry for being rude !


----------



## braingamer (Jun 5, 2018)

Rdksuper said:


> see the rules you cannot ask for answers or clues nor can anyone give you !  sorry for being rude !


no problem at all


----------



## raikoz (Jun 5, 2018)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Please be specific, which clue of the first leg?


this comic post? any clue?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 5, 2018)

CTC SIX! Yeah!!
I havn't got my June magazine yet. But I think I can start cracking the code! *cracks knuckles*..


----------



## Vyom (Jun 5, 2018)

Couldn't get ahead after first 2 clues. That "portrait" of "her" one.
The year mentioned doesn't ring any bell. Answers too broad to just guess. 

I think this CTC is not for me. -_-


----------



## raikoz (Jun 5, 2018)

anyone reached yet where it says, " Find the hacker at work here? " help lol. any clue or anything?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 5, 2018)

Would it be ok to post how many correct answers we've gone through before coming to a roadblock?



raikoz said:


> anyone reached yet where it says, " Find the hacker at work here? " help lol. any clue or anything?


Is this related to the 3rd answer?


----------



## raikoz (Jun 5, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Would it be ok to post how many correct answers we've gone through before coming to a roadblock?
> 
> 
> Is this related to the 3rd answer?


which one? the one with the computer that says Password? 
no it's not


----------



## braingamer (Jun 6, 2018)

raikoz said:


> which one? the one with the computer that says Password?
> no it's not


hint plz for 3


----------



## Astra (Jun 6, 2018)

Stuck on the computer with password one, any clues?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 6, 2018)

**** you, *******!


----------



## Astra (Jun 6, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> **** you, *******!


Ermm... Ressembelance?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## raikoz (Jun 6, 2018)

a simple clue for the "hacker" question? tried everything lol


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 6, 2018)

Got the benedict cumberbatch answer. Stuck in the next one, that shows screenshot of a PC. Any hints?


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 6, 2018)

raikoz said:


> a simple clue for the "hacker" question? tried everything lol


It won't help, but it's obviously a "misdirection"


----------



## raikoz (Jun 6, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> **** you, *******!


i feel you bro


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 6, 2018)

The use of "Megrim" typeface, is that supposed to mean anything?


----------



## kratos06 (Jun 6, 2018)

Any help with the gate one? The lotr gate

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 6, 2018)

kratos06 said:


> Any help with the gate one? The lotr gate
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


You can crack it as soon as you figure out the the name of that gate, in case you aren't an LOTR fan already


----------



## raikoz (Jun 6, 2018)

mukul_rockstar said:


> The use of "Megrim" typeface, is that supposed to mean anything?


not really I guess. Well if it was something, I'd have already cracked it xD


----------



## Rdksuper (Jun 6, 2018)

Stuck with that computer with "identify the hacker "tried most of the things.


----------



## BusyBee (Jun 6, 2018)

Stuck on the man with a lollipop in his hand pic. Any clues?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 6, 2018)

BusyBee said:


> Stuck on the man with a lollipop in his hand pic. Any clues?


How can I guess without knowing what it actually looks like?


----------



## BusyBee (Jun 6, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How can I guess without knowing what it actually looks like?


That man is John Patrick Amedori.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 6, 2018)

BusyBee said:


> That man is John Patrick Amedori.


Doesn't rings a bell.


----------



## raikoz (Jun 6, 2018)

Rdksuper said:


> Stuck with that computer with "identify the hacker "tried most of the things.


yeah. same here.


----------



## prateek (Jun 6, 2018)

Anyone with the "Identify the Hacking Wiz at work here" :/


----------



## BusyBee (Jun 6, 2018)

The site is stuck. cant do anything?


SaiyanGoku said:


> Doesn't rings a bell.


I got it.. but stuck with the cat..


----------



## gope05 (Jun 6, 2018)

need help.   stuck with 4 colour bar (pink, yellow, aqua) need to find 4th colour   help pls


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 6, 2018)

BusyBee said:


> The site is stuck. cant do anything?
> 
> I got it.. but stuck with the cat..



i strongly feel you have stumbled upon a random clue which you were intended to see later on in the game.


----------



## raikoz (Jun 6, 2018)

any clue for "find the fishy hacker"?


----------



## BusyBee (Jun 6, 2018)

mukul_rockstar said:


> i strongly feel you have stumbled upon a random clue which you were intended to see later on in the game.


Yeah.. there are many like that.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2018)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Some one update the "CTC V" typo in the rules section!


Thanks, this has been fixed.

Generic hint: google reverse image search is your friend


----------



## BusyBee (Jun 6, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Thanks, this has been fixed.
> 
> Generic hint: google reverse image search is your friend


Tried and tested. Not for all of them.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2018)

Yup, fortunately, not for all of them



raikoz said:


> any clue for "find the fishy hacker"?


Title of the page is your best clue. 
Use the second name.



gope05 said:


> need help.   stuck with 4 colour bar (pink, yellow, aqua) need to find 4th colour   help pls


Think of colour models used in printing.



prateek said:


> Anyone with the "Identify the Hacking Wiz at work here" :/


check out the lines of code carefully, the "wiz" is from a movie mentioned in there



SaiyanGoku said:


> Would it be ok to post how many correct answers we've gone through before coming to a roadblock?


yes


----------



## braingamer (Jun 6, 2018)

plz give clue for 
ctc.digit.in/2/


----------



## braingamer (Jun 6, 2018)

braingamer said:


> plz give clue for
> ctc.digit.in/2/


bcoz there can be many ans for that


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 6, 2018)

Gabe Newell would be proud of you guys!!!


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 6, 2018)

braingamer said:


> plz give clue for
> ctc.digit.in/2/


That's a clue from the previous version of CTC


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm stuck at a page which has only numbers and symbols. Could someone give a clue?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2018)

braingamer said:


> plz give clue for
> ctc.digit.in/2/


that's just a page for the content, which is the image itself... not a clue, or an answer to any of the questions

@SaiyanGoku, PM me, there are several like that

Generic hint: All the ciphers are some kind of substitution ciphers


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 6, 2018)

I am at a clue that deals with the boss of stage 3 in the NES version of a certain game.
Any help is appreciated, nothing usual seems to be working.


----------



## Rdksuper (Jun 6, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Yup, fortunately, not for all of them
> 
> 
> Title of the page is your best clue.
> ...


anorion  what do you mean my use second name ?


----------



## Rdksuper (Jun 6, 2018)

mukul_rockstar said:


> I am at a clue that deals with the boss of stage 3 in the NES version of a certain game.
> Any help is appreciated, nothing usual seems to be working.


could you give me some clue regarding  that fishy hacker i know its from  that 'hacking' scene of 'that' movie but what ?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2018)

so say if a guy's name is john smith

your answer is ctc.digit.in/smith/


----------



## Rdksuper (Jun 6, 2018)

Anorion said:


> so say if a guy's name is john smith
> 
> your answer is ctc.digit.in/smith/


thanks a lot !  just wanted to ask  a thing are the answers case sensitive ?


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 6, 2018)

Rdksuper said:


> thanks a lot !  just wanted to ask  a thing are the answers case sensitive ?


No. They are not. Please go through the rules.


----------



## raikoz (Jun 6, 2018)

any clue with the orange, _?_, purple one?


----------



## BigFudge (Jun 6, 2018)

What's with the comic strip clue I don't get it. The person looks like he's question from batman comics but that's all I've got from the image. Please help.


----------



## Rajat Asthana (Jun 6, 2018)

BigFudge said:


> What's with the comic strip clue I don't get it. The person looks like he's question from batman comics but that's all I've got from the imahe. Please help.


it is a DC comic...


----------



## BigFudge (Jun 6, 2018)

Rajat Asthana said:


> it is a DC comic...


Yes it is one but I don't really know anuthany avoua DC comics and the characters in the image provided.


----------



## Rajat Asthana (Jun 6, 2018)

BigFudge said:


> Yes it is one but I don't really know anuthany avoua DC comics and the characters in the image provided.


telling more will spoil the problem... sorry


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2018)

Another generic clue : all the colour questions are related to colour theory


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2018)

feel free to ask each other and give hints in PM
only two people have cracked the first leg so far...


----------



## Rajat Asthana (Jun 6, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Another generic clue : all the colour questions are related to colour theory


hope this clue helps... haven't slept for 2 days


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2018)

Okay
questions 1-10: Passwords from pop culture
questions 11-15: hackers from pop culture
questions 16-20: elements from classic games. You have to find the proper names of the objects/chars/elements.
questions 21-30: colour theory.
questions 31-40: ciphers. All of them are types of substitution ciphers. If you figure out how to use machines to solve one of these, all of them should be easy.
questions 41-50: mixed bag.

PS, a lot of you seem to be getting stuck on q 29, look for contemporary, fashionable or trendy colours. Then dig into the history.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2018)

Rajat Asthana said:


> hope this clue helps... haven't slept for 2 days


Lol, you should probably sleep, its an average over a span of 4 legs for the top prize. There are many prizes. Taking a break and coming back fresh helps.


----------



## raikoz (Jun 6, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Okay
> 
> 
> PS, a lot of you seem to be getting stuck on q 29, look for contemporary, fashionable or trendy colours. Then dig into the history.



any more hint please?


----------



## BigFudge (Jun 6, 2018)

What's with the butterfly effect movie guy john something?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2018)

BigFudge said:


> What's with the butterfly effect movie guy john something?


don't think so...
try google reverse image search



raikoz said:


> any more hint please?


like person of the year, game of the year, word of the year...


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2018)

ooh wait... it was working till yesterday lol - just straight up showing the answer, the search results shifted... oh well

just do reverse image search, and add password in description, you should get on the right track then


----------



## BigFudge (Jun 6, 2018)

Anorion said:


> don't think so...


 John Patrick Amedori I didn't get the clue about him


----------



## BigFudge (Jun 6, 2018)

Anorion said:


> don't think so...
> try google reverse image search




Not working no password related to any of his movies or anything


----------



## Rdksuper (Jun 6, 2018)

any  hints for colour theory  question with 10 colour boxes ?


----------



## BigFudge (Jun 6, 2018)

Any clue for the hacking kid?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2018)

Rdksuper said:


> any  hints for colour theory  question with 10 colour boxes ?



yup... I'm going to give a little obscure hint
*i.imgur.com/dDBsS2z.jpg



BigFudge said:


> Any clue for the hacking kid?



For hacking kid... googling the software should help


----------



## kratos06 (Jun 6, 2018)

Need help with the ***** ******** one

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## memtob (Jun 6, 2018)

any hint for color theory with 9 color boxes?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2018)

kratos06 said:


> Need help with the ***** ******** one
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Look for the official name of that item



memtob said:


> any hint for color theory with 9 color boxes?


see image above

its like game of the year, word of the year, person of the year etc...


----------



## braingamer (Jun 6, 2018)

Anorion said:


> that's just a page for the content, which is the image itself... not a clue, or an answer to any of the questions
> 
> Generic hint: All the ciphers are some kind of substitution ciphers


i am stuck where can I find ans? any hints???


----------



## braingamer (Jun 6, 2018)

Anorion said:


> so say if a guy's name is john smith
> 
> your answer is ctc.digit.in/smith/


dude help please still stuck on 3 I just know its a cover page on digit which was published in june 2015 and every one is saying pic not related to ans so what now???


----------



## Rdksuper (Jun 6, 2018)

Any help with 


Anorion said:


> yup... I'm going to give a little obscure hint
> *i.imgur.com/dDBsS2z.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Any other clues anorion? That picture hardly makes any sense with context to the question ! It's the question labelled .with v ... and has 10 color boxes .


----------



## braingamer (Jun 6, 2018)

Anorion said:


> feel free to ask each other and give hints in PM
> only two people have cracked the first leg so far...


which two people???


----------



## Anorion (Jun 6, 2018)

Rdksuper said:


> Any help with
> 
> Any other clues anorion? That picture hardly makes any sense with context to the question ! It's the question labelled .with v ... and has 10 color boxes .


That's person of the year...
the pattern is like game of the year, word of the year...



braingamer said:


> which two people???


well, back end indicates two unique people who reached the finish line, apart from our own people... but the confirmation is pending... so actually officially no one has completed the first leg yet.


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 7, 2018)

any hint for the 3rd question of codes and cipher round: * | * ?


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 7, 2018)

amitsahoo said:


> any hint for the 3rd question of codes and cipher round: * | * ?


+1


----------



## kratos06 (Jun 7, 2018)

amitsahoo said:


> any hint for the 3rd question of codes and cipher round: * | * ?


+1

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## braingamer (Jun 7, 2018)

braingamer said:


> dude help please still stuck on 3 I just know its a cover page on digit which was published in june 2015 and every one is saying pic not related to ans so what now???


how to move ahead
2 - Crack The Code VI


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 7, 2018)

braingamer said:


> how to move ahead
> 2 - Crack The Code VI


That is from 2015. No point in solving that.


----------



## braingamer (Jun 7, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That is from 2015. No point in solving that.


but its 3 riddle i can see


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 7, 2018)

amitsahoo said:


> any hint for the 3rd question of codes and cipher round: * | * ?



Anorion, any help with this one ...


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 7, 2018)

Are there any clues in those DVD's/extras?

I don't have a laptop with a disk drive.
I will be buying the magazine only version.
P.S. Lack of time makes me want to quit this ctc


----------



## Anorion (Jun 7, 2018)

Lol, im going to be answering qs and pms for some time

no one has still cracked the first leg

best thing is seeing questions in inbox, after which people solve it themselves  

those who have figured out the answers, please provide hints to others also, I'm running out of ideas for providing hints, and maybe fresh perspectives will help 

it is a bit overwhelming to see so many new members, so welcome to the forums everyone 



braingamer said:


> how to move ahead
> 2 - Crack The Code VI



start here  > leg1start - Crack The Code VI



amitsahoo said:


> any hint for the 3rd question of codes and cipher round: * | * ?





SaiCyo said:


> +1





kratos06 said:


> +1
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



1t 1s 4 subst1tut10n c1phe2, 4 v4r14n7 0f 1337sp33|<



Rdksuper said:


> thanks a lot !  just wanted to ask  a thing are the answers case sensitive ?


Nope they are not. 



prateek said:


> Anyone with the "Identify the Hacking Wiz at work here" :/


Look closely at the screenshot, the "wiz" is also a clue. 



amitsahoo said:


> Got the benedict cumberbatch answer. Stuck in the next one, that shows screenshot of a PC. Any hints?


Google reverse image search should help with this one



mukul_rockstar said:


> Are there any clues in those DVD's/extras?
> 
> I don't have a laptop with a disk drive.
> I will be buying the magazine only version.
> P.S. Lack of time makes me want to quit this ctc


Nope, none of the clues are in DVDs. Just one question is about DVD contents, which can be found on DVD face or contents.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 7, 2018)

Have added clues on the places where many people are getting stuck at in the first page also, but here they are

comic thingy - watchmen. The comics is watchmen. 
lollipop - its a geeky movie, a scene where the protagonist is asked a password to enter a night clib. google reverse image search, and then put password in the box. 
colour boxes - the grid is a series, like word of the year, person of the year, game of the year... 
weird characters - 1337sp33|<
Good decryption tools to use : quipquip and dcode


----------



## Anorion (Jun 7, 2018)

Okay two people have completed the ctc and finished the forms as well, so they are officially going up in the leaderboards

at least 4 more have reached the final answer, but not filled in the form yet...


----------



## ddash123 (Jun 7, 2018)

Now whats the status !!
Leaderboards ??? 
It isn't updated...


----------



## Anorion (Jun 7, 2018)

Leaderboards have been updated

5 people have completed so far
congrats!

please give feedback, how was the experience, and do you want the next leg to be tougher or easier, and what kind of puzzles, questions do you want?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 7, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Leaderboards have been updated
> 
> 5 people have completed so far
> congrats!
> ...


Though this leg was not easy to say at the least, please don't make the next leg easier.


----------



## raikoz (Jun 7, 2018)

It was pretty cool. Keep it steady, that'll be good for all


----------



## ddash123 (Jun 7, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Leaderboards have been updated
> 
> 5 people have completed so far
> congrats!
> ...



It was a awesome experience.... Keeping it as it were will be good...


----------



## Anorion (Jun 7, 2018)

well, the procedure is you reach the end and fill out a form
saw in back end, that few people had reached the final answer in leg1, but had not filled the form
now the forms have been filled, and those are being added to the leaderboards
hope that clears it up


----------



## braingamer (Jun 7, 2018)

Anorion said:


> well, the procedure is you reach the end and fill out a form
> saw in back end, that few people had reached the final answer in leg1, but had not filled the form
> now the forms have been filled, and those are being added to the leaderboards
> hope that clears it up


any help for those who have not cleared


----------



## Anorion (Jun 7, 2018)

yup, just ask here, im sure people would be happy to provide additional clues for questions you are stuck at
still, everyone has a chance, only six people have completed leg 1
there are 3 more legs


----------



## Astra (Jun 7, 2018)

Need help with the white image, tried editing but no clue , Soo... Any clue?

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jun 7, 2018)

which image editor are you using? 
there are many ways to solve the problem actually, even one press action with one of the tools, with the right settings


----------



## Astra (Jun 7, 2018)

Anorion said:


> which image editor are you using?
> there are many ways to solve the problem actually, even one press action with one of the tools, with the right settings


I using a phone, so I downloaded this
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.iudesk.android.photo.editor

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jun 7, 2018)

Oh... some of the more advanced tools should work, but dunno about this particular software
even simpler tools, something like a paint application should be good too
the next clue is hidden in the image, and you need to use some manipulation to extract it... there are multiple ways to do it


----------



## Anorion (Jun 7, 2018)

and one person has finished the magazine leg... leaderboards have been updated. 

afk bbl


----------



## braingamer (Jun 7, 2018)

Anorion said:


> and one person has finished the magazine leg... leaderboards have been updated.
> 
> afk bbl


can u plz send link for magazine leg
how to open that


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 7, 2018)

Links for magazine leg here is pointless as you will need the magazine to play it.

ALL CLUES need the June Anniversary mag/fast track/dmystify, so no answers to be found online at all.


----------



## Rdksuper (Jun 8, 2018)

I just wanted to ask if I have not completed leg 1 still stuck at one of those colour question s so let's say something magic happens !!! and I complete leg 2 so will I get anything provided  I am fast ? And is the magzine leg completely different ? And yes can their be any legs for those who are students and cannot devote day and night to CTC (lack of time makes me quite doing this!!)


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 8, 2018)

Rdksuper said:


> And yes can their be any legs for those who are students and cannot devote day and night to CTC (lack of time makes me quite doing this!!)


I would too like it if something can be done for students like me. The vacations are ending soon and that'd create serious time constraints


----------



## Anorion (Jun 8, 2018)

Rdksuper said:


> I just wanted to ask if I have not completed leg 1 still stuck at one of those colour question s so let's say something magic happens !!! and I complete leg 2 so will I get anything provided  I am fast ? And is the magzine leg completely different ? And yes can their be any legs for those who are students and cannot devote day and night to CTC (lack of time makes me quite doing this!!)



There is still time. You have to finish leg 1, as the ranks across all four legs will be considered for final prize.



SaiCyo said:


> I would too like it if something can be done for students like me. The vacations are ending soon and that'd create serious time constraints




you do not have to finish it quickly, there is a lucky draw for those who are unable to dedicate the time required to be the ones to finish it the fastest
the magazine leg is anyway a lucky draw
the multiple legs was an effort to make sure people pace themselves out actually, but this may actually be counterproductive

thanks for the feedback, and will think of organising more such competitions in different ways

*The leaderboards have been updated *


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 8, 2018)

Can I have hint on cipher #2?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 8, 2018)

it is a substitution cipher
its a little laborious, but you can do with pen and paper
it is a pangram

if you figure it out, it is a pretty straightforward substitution cipher - but it is not a Caesar cipher, or any of the named popular ciphers
you can use tech to brute force decrypt it... quipquip is a good site
hope this helps


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 8, 2018)

If anyone needs help solving leg1 questions, pm me. I'll be happy to help.


----------



## heyjustin (Jun 8, 2018)

any hints on the killer maze and crossword question (first q of magazine leg)?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 8, 2018)

yeah... 
the solution of the maze is part of the question, the grid of letters is another part, you have to find a way to put the two together


----------



## heyjustin (Jun 8, 2018)

I put them together in photoshop using the images you guys posted. is there an online maze solver that can solve that killer maze?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 8, 2018)

heyjustin said:


> I put them together in photoshop using the images you guys posted. is there an online maze solver that can solve that killer maze?


Since that is supposed to be for the magazine leg, wouldn't online solver beat its purpose?


----------



## heyjustin (Jun 8, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Since that is supposed to be for the magazine leg, wouldn't online solver beat its purpose?



the maze is really killer. it's super hard to solve.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 8, 2018)

not really, I used pen and paper and solved it in like 6 minutes 

oh, and leaderboards updated


----------



## Rdksuper (Jun 8, 2018)

any hints for this ciphertext 
*xxxxxx*


----------



## braingamer (Jun 8, 2018)

how's leg 2 guys???


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 8, 2018)

Rdksuper said:


> any hints for this ciphertext
> *xxxxxx*


Try googling leekspeak for this cipher


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 8, 2018)

When's leg 2 guys??


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 8, 2018)

RockCHipRox said:


> When's leg 2 guys??


11 June at 7:00pm if I remember correctly


----------



## braingamer (Jun 9, 2018)

any updates????????


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 9, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How do I submit the answer?


At first You dont even know how to submit answers and now you are in the top of the leaderboard Lol


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 9, 2018)

Any Clues
*xxxxxx*


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 9, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Any Clues
> *xxxxxx*


Color Theory, RGB, Mixing colors etc.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 9, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> At first You dont even know how to submit answers and now you are in the top of the leaderboard Lol


Even I didn't expect that.


----------



## braingamer (Jun 9, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Even I didn't expect that.


well GOOD JOB .some people r still stuck in leg1 like me


----------



## braingamer (Jun 9, 2018)

*xxxxxx*
any hint ???


----------



## Astra (Jun 9, 2018)

braingamer said:


> *xxxxxx*
> any hint ???


Search for the personality core in Portal 2 campaign

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## zegulas (Jun 9, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Any Clues
> *i1.wp.com/ctc.digit.in/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/WvbEBnrRXB.jpg


Even m stuck here for hours!


----------



## braingamer (Jun 9, 2018)

*xxxxxx*
hint please


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 9, 2018)

braingamer said:


> *xxxxxx*
> hint please


Pac man - Ghosts - Name - Answer


----------



## braingamer (Jun 9, 2018)

RockCHipRox said:


> Pac man - Ghosts - Name - Answer


solved...


----------



## zegulas (Jun 9, 2018)

Someone please give me some lead on this one..
*xxxxxx*


----------



## zegulas (Jun 9, 2018)

ok got it..


----------



## braingamer (Jun 9, 2018)

zegulas said:


> ok got it..


----------



## zegulas (Jun 9, 2018)

any hints on this one?
*xxxxxx*


----------



## zegulas (Jun 10, 2018)

zegulas said:


> any hints on this one?
> *xxxxxx*


solved..


----------



## zegulas (Jun 10, 2018)

I am stuck here..
*xxxxxx*
I know the first word is colored, so it has to mean something in order to solve it, am i right?
Any hints for solving this one?


----------



## Astra (Jun 10, 2018)

Use quip quip and force Brute the site

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## zegulas (Jun 10, 2018)

aah, got it, man that was tough!


----------



## PrathameshParab (Jun 10, 2018)

Any clues for the tetris one? Stuck on it since yesterday


----------



## zegulas (Jun 10, 2018)

PrathameshParab said:


> Any clues for the tetris one? Stuck on it since yesterday


can you post the link?


----------



## zegulas (Jun 10, 2018)

any hints for this one, totally clueless..
*xxxxxx*


----------



## PrathameshParab (Jun 10, 2018)

zegulas said:


> can you post the link?


*xxxxxx*


----------



## Rajat Asthana (Jun 10, 2018)

PrathameshParab said:


> *xxxxxx*


Think of the shapes in tetris


----------



## Rajat Asthana (Jun 10, 2018)

zegulas said:


> any hints for this one, totally clueless..
> *xxxxxx*


dcode is your friend


----------



## zegulas (Jun 10, 2018)

Rajat Asthana said:


> dcode is your friend


got it thanks..


----------



## zegulas (Jun 10, 2018)

any clues for this one?
 i am stuck here now.. no clues also.. xxxx
*xxxxxx*


----------



## raikoz (Jun 10, 2018)

zegulas said:


> any clues for this one?
> i am stuck here now.. no clues also.. xxxx
> *xxxxxx*



think about the sponsors


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 10, 2018)

*xxxxxx*
Any idea about this


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 10, 2018)

Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> *xxxxxx*
> Any idea about this


 Solved it


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 10, 2018)

But I have no idea about this

*xxxxxx*


----------



## PrathameshParab (Jun 10, 2018)

Rajat Asthana said:


> Think of the shapes in tetris


Tried everything, still not able to decode 
Please help


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 10, 2018)

PrathameshParab said:


> Tried everything, still not able to decode
> Please help



Some blocks have some names in some things


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 10, 2018)

Isn't xxxx supposed to have two 'm's?


----------



## zegulas (Jun 10, 2018)

yes,  i know, but the answer is with a single m


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 10, 2018)

Also, help for this
*xxxxxx*


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 10, 2018)

zegulas said:


> yes,  i know, but the answer is with a single m


That's very confusing


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 10, 2018)

RockCHipRox said:


> Also, help for this
> *xxxxxx*


That's in binary, a simple binary decoder should do the trick


----------



## zegulas (Jun 10, 2018)

any hints on this one?
*xxxxxx*


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 10, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> That's in binary, a simple binary decoder should do the trick


Why is the next puzzle blank?


----------



## zegulas (Jun 10, 2018)

it appears blank, but doing some things in photoshop or any online editing tool might give away the hidden answer.


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 10, 2018)

Yup thanks... Seems like paint was able to do the job


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 10, 2018)

zegulas said:


> it appears blank, but doing some things in photoshop or any online editing tool might give away the hidden answer.


Hey can u help me with this
*xxxxxx*


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 10, 2018)

Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> Hey can u help me with this
> *xxxxxx *


I suppose I could give him the key... But should I?


----------



## raikoz (Jun 10, 2018)

ADMINS PLEASE REPLY. GOT SOME STUFF TO ASK IN THE MAGAZINE LEG, THANKS


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 10, 2018)

RockCHipRox said:


> I suppose I could give him the key... But should I?


Pls man a hint would do..I mean what do I search?


----------



## zegulas (Jun 10, 2018)

Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> Hey can u help me with this
> *xxxxxx*


find alternate name for that color which would come there, and that too in the given color scheme. what is it called?


----------



## SwaraZ (Jun 10, 2018)

Need some help with this one.. *xxxxxx*


----------



## zegulas (Jun 11, 2018)

how come i did not come across this in leg 1..?!?!


----------



## zegulas (Jun 11, 2018)

SwaraZ said:


> Need some help with this one.. *xxxxxx*


what is the question link?


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 11, 2018)

zegulas said:


> how come i did not come across this in leg 1..?!?!


Don't worry, he made a few mistakes and ended up in the clues of the magazine led instead. This one is one of them.


----------



## SwaraZ (Jun 11, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> Don't worry, he made a few mistakes and ended up in the clues of the magazine led instead. This one is one of them.


yup lol


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hey how do I enter the old Pharaoh s name in the url


----------



## markerOne (Jun 11, 2018)

Ah.. Started so late..
Wow.. I have a lot to catch up I guess..


----------



## braingamer (Jun 11, 2018)

when will leg 2 start?


----------



## Astra (Jun 11, 2018)

braingamer said:


> when will leg 2 start?


Today 7pm

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 11, 2018)

Anorion said:


> yup... I'm going to give a little obscure hint
> *i.imgur.com/dDBsS2z.jpg
> 
> 
> sorry still cant figure it out any more?


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 11, 2018)

Anorion said:


> yup... I'm going to give a little obscure hint
> *i.imgur.com/dDBsS2z.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Got it Thanks.Got stuck for two days


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 11, 2018)

*xxxxxx*
any help?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2018)

braingamer said:


> when will leg 2 start?


7 pm today


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2018)

braingamer said:


> well GOOD JOB .some people r still stuck in leg1 like me


there are other prizes apart from top prize, for people who are slower, or do not have the time to dedicate
all the legs can be played concurrently, so even if leg 2 is going on, people can continue to solve leg 1


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 11, 2018)

Anorion, a question.
Why are there people who are posting the links to actual clues in the forum?
It gives participants a chance to solve a clue in the middle of the race, wouldn't that be unfair to everyone else?

And Kishan, nice to see you on the leaderboards. What are you upto these days?
A word of warning to other players, he is a _chhupa rustum._


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 11, 2018)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Anorion, a question.
> Why are there people who are posting the links to actual clues in the forum?
> It gives participants a chance to solve a clue in the middle of the race, wouldn't that be unfair to everyone else?
> 
> ...


Any Help?


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 11, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Any Help?


Nope.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2018)

mukul_rockstar said:


> Anorion, a question.
> Why are there people who are posting the links to actual clues in the forum?
> It gives participants a chance to solve a clue in the middle of the race, wouldn't that be unfair to everyone else?
> 
> ...


Yup, I purged those... just noticed...


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2018)

RockCHipRox said:


> When's leg 2 guys??


today, 7 PM

We made some tweaks, the bulk of the questions are easier, but leg 2 is longer
there are difficult questions in there though
there are also loops, and dead ends
less pop culture, more technology

hope you guys have fun

Leaderboards have been updated, a number of entries came in over the weekend.


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 11, 2018)

Oh mann!! Pls give me a cule on this>>> *xxxxx*


----------



## raikoz (Jun 11, 2018)

RockCHipRox said:


> Oh mann!! Pls give me a cule on this>>>*xxxxx*


think about the ctc sponsors


----------



## mukul_rockstar (Jun 11, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Yup, I purged those... just noticed...





RockCHipRox said:


> Oh mann!! Pls give me a cule on this>>> *xxxxx*


These are what I'm talking about.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 11, 2018)

Any help with the music cipher 1?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Any help with the music cipher 1?



oh... its a code, also a substitution cipher
it was used in the old telegraph system


----------



## WhizKID (Jun 11, 2018)

Any help on the cat one? I have no clue, have tried multiple countries and web locations


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2018)

^pm me the link
think its just a section in the magazine where the cat also appears


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2018)

*Leg 2 is live ppl*

all legs can be played simultaneously
the average rank across all four legs are considered for prizes
there are lucky draws for everyone who finishes, so people who are slower are not left out
you can strategically choose to play a particular leg first

gogogogogogogo


----------



## braingamer (Jun 11, 2018)

hints for leg2...


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2018)

^try different things


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 11, 2018)

mukul_rockstar said:


> These are what I'm talking about.


Yeah sorry about that.... I didn't see ur post... I thought if i only posted the pics, they couldnt skip it... Didnt think about if someone solves it... Need a better system to ask for hints


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2018)

^yup, just describe it vaguely, those who have solved it will know 
@SaiCyo has generously volunteered to provide hints, so you can pm him. You can also pm me. 

we have changed the urls this time, with a random text string to be appended towards the end
this means that you will not suddenly end up on a clue if you make the wrong guess (in the previous leg, one person directly jumped to the end by incorrectly guessing the answer to one of the questions)
the caps on the random strings do not matter... if there is a o or 0 in the string, it is mentioned separately, below the image, so you can copy paste


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 11, 2018)

Anorion said:


> ^yup, just describe it vaguely, those who have solved it will know
> @SaiCyo has generously volunteered to provide hints, so you can pm him. You can also pm me.
> 
> we have changed the urls this time, with a random text string to be appended towards the end
> ...


Sometimes, the cursor is not changing to text cursor and i cant select the text string


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 11, 2018)

Isn't text selection and right-click blocked on the site?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2018)

oh yeah... just remembered copying has been disabled
well, at least plain text should give some idea if it is o or 0


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 11, 2018)

Okkkkkaaayyyyyyyyy..........


----------



## braingamer (Jun 11, 2018)

thanks admins for such easy leg2


----------



## Arihant Jain (Jun 11, 2018)

i am stuck on the cipher image. What is the cipher being used in the image?


----------



## braingamer (Jun 11, 2018)

Arihant Jain said:


> i am stuck on the cipher image. What is the cipher being used in the image?


bro even i am stuck there


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 11, 2018)

Can anybody tell what this looks like to you?


----------



## SwaraZ (Jun 11, 2018)

Any help with this one ? *xxxxx*


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hey in leg 2
There is question after the rocket one
I need hints for it
*xxxxx*


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 11, 2018)

its a cipher... AS for which cipher, look carefully..


Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> Hey in leg 2
> There is question after the rocket one
> I need hints for it
> *xxxxx*


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 11, 2018)

RockCHipRox said:


> its a cipher... AS for which cipher, look carefully..


Is it substitution? Simple yes/no would do..


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 11, 2018)

Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> Is it substitution? Simple yes/no would do..


yes


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2018)

Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> Is it substitution? Simple yes/no would do..


nope, it is not
the cipher is mentioned in the image itself


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2018)

wow lol
you guys finished almost


----------



## SwaraZ (Jun 11, 2018)

Anorion said:


> wow lol
> you guys finished almost


some help with chinese dude question pls


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2018)

^try images.google.com, use the camera icon to search using the image


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 11, 2018)

Anorion can u help with the egg cow and "the third picture i cant recognize" question?



Anorion said:


> ^try images.google.com, use the camera icon to search using the image


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2018)

^pm me the link pls

Also, leaderboard updated


----------



## Arihant Jain (Jun 11, 2018)

what is the musical instrument in the *xxxxx *one


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 11, 2018)

Also guys in leg 1 there question 
It has many coloured circles 
Pls help me


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2018)

Arihant Jain said:


> what is the musical instrument in the *xxxxx *one


a string instrument, like an older one 



Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> Also guys in leg 1 there question
> It has many coloured circles
> Pls help me


wait till you come to the boxes!
its all colours... secondary, tertiary, cones, different colour spaces etc


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 11, 2018)

Anorion said:


> ^pm me the link pls
> 
> Also, leaderboard updated


Pmed it


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 11, 2018)

Anorion said:


> a string instrument, like an older one
> 
> 
> wait till you come to the boxes!
> its all colours... secondary, tertiary, cones, different colour spaces etc


You guys put the picture of a Lyre instead of the one you should've actually put lol
Not that it matters, most of those were so easy that one can identify the term from one or two pictures


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2018)

yeah, even I thought it looked like a lyre
well, it is not a lyre, there is a hint for you people



RockCHipRox said:


> Can anybody tell what this looks like to you?



folder? teapot? definitely not a lyre


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2018)

Okay, got asked this too many times, no this is not a mistake

*How to get out of the loops?*
hint 1 



Spoiler



The way out is on the page the loops start


hint 2 



Spoiler



It looks like a grammatical error, but isn't


hint 3 



Spoiler



There is no cipher, no hidden image, all the directions are on the page itself


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 11, 2018)

Hey can anyone help with malware question
Your software licence has expired


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 11, 2018)

RockCHipRox said:


> Hey can anyone help with malware question
> Your software licence has expired


Wait i got it


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 11, 2018)

Can anyone help with the head mounted question??


----------



## kratos06 (Jun 11, 2018)

Lol,  I got stuck on both the precursor and and ancient mechanism, and both in the end led me to the same page  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 12, 2018)

kratos06 said:


> Lol,  I got stuck on both the precursor and and ancient mechanism, and both in the end led me to the same page
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Welcome to the club


----------



## kratos06 (Jun 12, 2018)

Any substantial hint on that loop page?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bytebolt (Jun 12, 2018)

Anorion said:


> ^yup, just describe it vaguely, those who have solved it will know
> @SaiCyo has generously volunteered to provide hints, so you can pm him. You can also pm me.
> (in the previous leg, one person directly jumped to the end by incorrectly guessing the answer to one of the questions)


I wonder whom are you talking about... and btw you got me sleepless.... Congrats Digit.... 



kratos06 said:


> Any substantial hint on that loop page?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Stuck in the loop from hours....


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 12, 2018)

Here's another hint for the loop : It's just like the first clue from leg1


----------



## Bytebolt (Jun 12, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> Here's another hint for the loop : It's just like the first clue from leg1


No luck...


----------



## ADs (Jun 12, 2018)

The answer is in the page.


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 12, 2018)

Alright I have two doubts
First: in leg 2 there is question about a indian mathematician and his encryption key?
Second: in leg 1
This one
*xxxxxx*


----------



## markerOne (Jun 12, 2018)

I knew there were so much to color theory.. and I'm stuck with the boxes..
Any hints with the color boxes? (the one with 4 on top and 5 below it)


----------



## ADs (Jun 12, 2018)

Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> Alright I have two doubts
> First: in leg 2 there is question about a indian mathematician and his encryption key?
> Second: in leg 1
> This one
> *xxxxx*


*1729 is known as Hardy-Ramanujan number.
There may be a thousand colors out there..but you'll be knowing the basic ones. *


----------



## ADs (Jun 12, 2018)

markerOne said:


> I knew there were so much to color theory.. and I'm stuck with the boxes..
> Any hints with the color boxes? (the one with 4 on top and 5 below it)


We have Person of the Year, Player of the year, Car of the year. Do we also have...?


----------



## ADs (Jun 12, 2018)

Any hint for the 'head-mounted' question?


----------



## markerOne (Jun 12, 2018)

ADs said:


> We have Person of the Year, Player of the year, Car of the year. Do we also have...?



You're a lifesaver!


----------



## braingamer (Jun 12, 2018)

*xxxxxxx*
any help with this? tried trithemius cipher


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 12, 2018)

braingamer said:


> *xxxxxxx*
> any help with this? tried trithemius cipher


Use decode and search for trithemius


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 12, 2018)

Guys I need help in this
*xxxxxxx*


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 12, 2018)

Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> Guys I need help in this
> *xxxxxxx*


That's a star and a toast


----------



## Bytebolt (Jun 12, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> Here's another hint for the loop : It's just like the first clue from leg1


Worked... 

Now stuck with this one.... no clues... no ideas what to search like white lines on command line? Reverse search doesn't work either


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 12, 2018)

Bytebolt said:


> Worked...
> 
> Now stuck with this one.... no clues... no ideas what to search like white lines on command line? Reverse search doesn't work either
> *xxxxxxx*


Reverse image search worked for me, should work for you too. Search the exact same image you have posted here.


----------



## Bytebolt (Jun 12, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> Reverse image search worked for me, should work for you too. Search the exact same image you have posted here.


Damn it... Did't worked last night... Believe me....
T.T


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 12, 2018)

Any help with the number of one plus released?


----------



## markerOne (Jun 12, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Any help with the number of one plus released?


The wiki page of one plus should help.. Also, digits can be written in another form..


----------



## braingamer (Jun 12, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Any help with the number of one plus released?


search the same thing on google nd it is related to star wars


----------



## Arihant Jain (Jun 12, 2018)

i am stuck in the deep learning loop . Any hints


----------



## Anorion (Jun 12, 2018)

Bytebolt said:


> Damn it... Did't worked last night... Believe me....
> T.T


yeah, those results are shifting, makes it hard for us to test also


----------



## Anorion (Jun 12, 2018)

Leaderboards have been updated 
congrats to everyone who solved


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for you help guys i solved it already.Any help with Airplane marshaling cipher?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 12, 2018)

^donno which one that is, pm me


----------



## Anorion (Jun 12, 2018)

someone give hints on how to break out of the loop  
I'm at my wits end


----------



## braingamer (Jun 12, 2018)

Anorion said:


> someone give hints on how to break out of the loop
> I'm at my wits end


would love to help but not reached till there


----------



## markerOne (Jun 12, 2018)

Anorion said:


> someone give hints on how to break out of the loop
> I'm at my wits end


Sometimes, you should just do things as they're mentioned.. *literally..*


----------



## Anorion (Jun 12, 2018)

I think two more people are on the verge of solving the magazine leg


----------



## Anorion (Jun 12, 2018)

Yup, leaderboards have been updated


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 12, 2018)

My brain is telling me to give up.... to live without the oneplus..... My heart is telling to go for it....
Too bad my brain is not up for the task


----------



## braingamer (Jun 12, 2018)

RockCHipRox said:


> My brain is telling me to give up.... to live without the oneplus..... My heart is telling to go for it....
> Too bad my brain is not up for the task


you can do it dude...


----------



## markerOne (Jun 12, 2018)

Stuck with the engineer of HMD qn. Trying the names of the engineer doesn't seem to work.. any hints?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 12, 2018)

^pm me the link


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 12, 2018)

Ya me too


markerOne said:


> Stuck with the engineer of HMD qn. Trying the names of the engineer doesn't seem to work.. any hints?


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 12, 2018)

Pls any hint about air marshalling one


----------



## Respawner (Jun 12, 2018)

i cannot solve anything. any help?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 12, 2018)

air marshalling is a code, also used in ships

hmd guy also founded MIT's AI lab



Respawner said:


> i cannot solve anything. any help?


which leg are you playing?


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 12, 2018)

I need help pls on this one
*xxxxx*


----------



## Anorion (Jun 12, 2018)

Respawner said:


> i cannot solve anything. any help?


There are hints in this thread, on our Facebook posts, you can also ask for particular questions here
usually people get it with a little patience and problem solving, that is the part of what makes this fun



Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> I need help pls on this one
> *xxxxx*



if you squint and look sideways, the grey thing is a teapot


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 12, 2018)

I got the air marshalling signals but I still can't figure it out


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 12, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> Help! Leg2.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I gotta say... The second word sure dont look like a cipher... It must be a whole word, something for google to search


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 12, 2018)

found d answer!





RockCHipRox said:


> I gotta say... The second word sure dont look like a cipher... It must be a whole word, something for google to search



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jun 12, 2018)

Lol you guys are so much better at giving hints than me


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 12, 2018)

Stuck on the with the Scheutz engine  answer i know the answer but it is not accepting it


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 12, 2018)

Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> I got the air marshalling signals but I still can't figure it out


Its Actually Based on Ship try googling it


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 12, 2018)

.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 12, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> Leg2 help!
> Can't decode this Polybius Cypher/cipher
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


try other decrypt site like briangle because it worked for me


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 12, 2018)

thanks





SilentAssassin said:


> try other decrypt site like briangle because it worked for me



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 12, 2018)

poor me..... got the magazine today.
surely at the very bottom right now.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 12, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> what do you say?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Try replacing the letter with the given above.


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 12, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Try replacing the letter with the given above.


did that... already

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 12, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> did that... already
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Its Just A star and related to bread


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 12, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Its Just A star and related to bread


loaf

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 12, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> loaf
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Pm me


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 12, 2018)

I Just picked the side from a clue and finished both the sides but it kinda repeating.Is there is any problem?


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 12, 2018)

mag. leg?





SilentAssassin said:


> I Just picked the side from a clue and finished both the sides but it kinda repeating.Is there is any problem?



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajat Asthana (Jun 12, 2018)

Can someone help me with this?


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 12, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> mag. leg?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Nope.Leg2


----------



## kratos06 (Jun 13, 2018)

Rajat Asthana said:


> Can someone help me with this?
> *xxxxx *


The password is already written, use a decryptor to decrypt in aes

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 13, 2018)

Struck in a loop.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 13, 2018)

Just figured the loop


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 13, 2018)

me too!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 13, 2018)

you've gotta choose the right side not right side

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 13, 2018)

Any ideas on how to solve this
*xxxxxx*


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 13, 2018)

Also in leg 2 there is Schuetz engine any answers on that


----------



## hari1 (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm stuck on this. The AES decryption sites have too many configs to choose among 128 bit, 192 bit, 256 bit, ecb, cbc, cfb etc.


kratos06 said:


> The password is already written, use a decryptor to decrypt in aes
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## markerOne (Jun 13, 2018)

Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> Any ideas on how to solve this
> *xxxxx *



As mentioned in the first page.. It's l33t speak.. dcode is your best buddy!


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 13, 2018)

help.
i know the correct answer,but it wont work.

Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## markerOne (Jun 13, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> help.
> i know the correct answer,but it wont work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk



pm me


----------



## markerOne (Jun 13, 2018)

any hints for the qn with hexa looking numbers?


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 13, 2018)

*xxxx*
I know the answer by google image search but site is not accepting it...Pls help


----------



## Anorion (Jun 13, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> poor me..... got the magazine today.
> surely at the very bottom right now.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


magazine leg is lucky draw, not those who come first, to keep things fair. Some corners of the country get their magazines on the 20th of the month.


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 13, 2018)

Third leg?

Sent from my OnePlus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jun 13, 2018)

Rajat Asthana said:


> Can someone help me with this?


you can use a decoder, but you can also guess the answer, they all have literal answers also, that you can guess without the need to decode


----------



## Anorion (Jun 13, 2018)

Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> Any ideas on how to solve this
> *xxxxxx*


17s 4 subs717u7i0n c1ph32



rikiphukon16 said:


> Third leg?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 6 using Tapatalk



18th, monday, 7 pm
you want another OP6? lol good for you


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 13, 2018)

You know what i did!

Sent from International Space Station using Tapatalk


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 13, 2018)

Again!️️

Sent from Europa using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jun 13, 2018)

lol

Leaderboards have been updated


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 13, 2018)

no jokes now.... who was the engineer of the first Head mounted graphical dis.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jun 13, 2018)

it is not a vr headset
he also founded the AI lab at MIT


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 13, 2018)

struck on something that says i have to complete an anagram.
Know one part of the answer.
But what does *xxxxx *means in context to that question.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jun 13, 2018)

nope, it is just half. You need to find the other half.


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 13, 2018)

the word itself? sat....





Anorion said:


> nope, it is just half. You need to find the other half.



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jun 13, 2018)

yup


----------



## Anurag.Hacker (Jun 13, 2018)

Just Started CTC-VI yesterday and came up with Puzzle answer as "BORN********SCIE**ST , but why I am not redirecting to right page..   Sigh !


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 13, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> the word itself? sat....
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


U know, in this world, it takes two people to become parents..... the usual way. Even for titans.


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 13, 2018)

Anurag.Hacker said:


> Just Started CTC-VI yesterday and came up with Puzzle answer as "BORN********SCIE**ST , but why I am not redirecting to right page..   Sigh !


Stuck at the same place and corner words are understandable but letters at center don't make any sense!!!


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 13, 2018)

Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> Stuck at the same place and corner words are understandable but letters at center don't make any sense!!!


Yeah pm one of us the site


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 13, 2018)

Any clues for magazine leg puzzle the very first one in the magazine puzzle
Having the word sc****ist


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 13, 2018)

Any clues for magazine leg puzzle the very first one in the magazine puzzle
Having the word sc****ist


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 13, 2018)

Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> Any clues for magazine leg puzzle the very first one in the magazine puzzle
> Having the word sc****ist


pm me

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 13, 2018)

Any clues for magazine leg puzzle the very first one in the magazine puzzle
Having the word sc****ist


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 13, 2018)

need help with that Anagram, #leg2 #satyric

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 13, 2018)

Can I know how much is the letter shift pls


Anorion said:


> 17s 4 subs717u7i0n c1ph32
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anorion (Jun 13, 2018)

not a Caesar cipher  
each letter of the alphabet is replaced by a single char, or multiple chars
this is a variation of 1337speek, you probably can try a 1337sp33k decoder


----------



## Anorion (Jun 13, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> need help with that Anagram, #leg2 #satyric
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


the titan question has two answers
each answer, you append the same alphanumeric string
there are seven questions in each stretch
at the end of seven questions in each stretch, you get one word. So at the end of both stretches, you should have two words.
these two words are together the anagram


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 13, 2018)

Sooooo, there is just one OnePlus 6, right?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 13, 2018)

yup


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 13, 2018)

what if i manage to be among the top ten rankers in leg2.
will i be entitled to a prize?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bytebolt (Jun 14, 2018)

Some help for AES? Where is the damn key


----------



## Bytebolt (Jun 14, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> what if i manage to be among the top ten rankers in leg2.
> will i be entitled to a prize?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Being in the leader boards is a sort of prize itself, buddy


----------



## vai0 (Jun 14, 2018)

Any hint for star pentagram bread toast. Quip not helping.


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 14, 2018)

vai0 said:


> Any hint for star pentagram bread toast. Quip not helping.


Pm me


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 14, 2018)

Admin can you pls help me site logged me out and I cannot login again even though I entered the correct information


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 14, 2018)

replace the words.





Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> Pm me



Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 14, 2018)

dunno why, but i typed the right answer to the question(inventor of www) but it won't work. struck for Hours on this. Tried every possible permutation.

Sent from Andromeda Galaxy using Tapatalk 2.3.4 and short radio waves.


----------



## markerOne (Jun 14, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> dunno why, but i typed the right answer to the question(inventor of www) but it won't work. struck for Hours on this. Tried every possible permutation.
> 
> Sent from Andromeda Galaxy using Tapatalk 2.3.4 and short radio waves.


aha!  I had the same thing.. Here's your free hint --> look for oddities in the name and reproduce the same in the answer.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 14, 2018)

oh yes, the answer is dash dash _dash _dash not dash dash dash


----------



## Anorion (Jun 14, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> what if i manage to be among the top ten rankers in leg2.
> will i be entitled to a prize?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


yes, winners are average of ranks in all four legs


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 14, 2018)

Anorion said:


> oh yes, the answer is dash dash _dash _dash not dash dash dash


So...... his name after he was knighted?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## markerOne (Jun 14, 2018)

To anyone solving leg1 & leg2, do reach out for hints.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 14, 2018)

what's this? at first glance, thought it was a hexadecimal code....Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jun 14, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> what's this? at first glance, thought it was a hexadecimal code....Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


you need an decoder of some sort
it is a checksum, can say that much


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 14, 2018)

i Don't know what checksum or MD5 is!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Astra (Jun 14, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> i Don't know what checksum or MD5 is!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


It's a sort of encyption, search for the md5 decryptors, the next few series are also encryptions, so find good decryptors!

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## markerOne (Jun 14, 2018)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> It's a sort of encyption, search for the md5 decryptors, the next few series are also encryptions, so find good decryptors!
> 
> Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


You literally gave it away! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 14, 2018)

markerOne said:


> You literally gave it away!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


How far is the last question for leg2... keeping in mind im at that md5 kinda thing.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 14, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> i Don't know what checksum or MD5 is!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Google first, ask questions later


----------



## markerOne (Jun 14, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> How far is the last question for leg2... keeping in mind im at that md5 kinda thing.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I'd say it's pretty close.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jun 14, 2018)

yeah you are pretty close to the end


----------



## braingamer (Jun 14, 2018)

please update leaderboards


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 15, 2018)

Hmm.. I finished yesterday and still not on the leaderboards??


----------



## braingamer (Jun 15, 2018)

RockCHipRox said:


> Hmm.. I finished yesterday and still not on the leaderboards??


please update it.....


----------



## Enkidu (Jun 15, 2018)

Any clue for the Egg and Hammer image question. Got till the point it says "salted" and then gibberish.


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 15, 2018)

Enkidu said:


> Any clue for the Egg and Hammer image question. Got till the point it says "salted" and then gibberish.


Wait, what? pm me the question


----------



## Anorion (Jun 15, 2018)

braingamer said:


> please update leaderboards





braingamer said:


> please update it.....





RockCHipRox said:


> Hmm.. I finished yesterday and still not on the leaderboards??


Leaderboards have been updated


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 15, 2018)

Thank youu!!


----------



## hari1 (Jun 16, 2018)

Anybody please give hint for the color theory question in leg 1 where there are 5 pairs of colors,  5 colors on top and 4 below with 1 missing. I think I got the logic right but my solution isn't working.


----------



## markerOne (Jun 16, 2018)

hari1 said:


> Anybody please give hint for the color theory question in leg 1 where there are 5 pairs of colors,  5 colors on top and 4 below with 1 missing. I think I got the logic right but my solution isn't working.


There's person of the year, car of the year and so on.. Get the drift? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 16, 2018)

..

Sent from my Nokia 105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bytebolt (Jun 16, 2018)

Enkidu said:


> Any clue for the Egg and Hammer image question. Got till the point it says "salted" and then gibberish.


Got the answer? Stuck with it from 2 days.


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 16, 2018)

help





rikiphukon16 said:


> ..
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 105 using Tapatalk



Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Astra (Jun 16, 2018)

Which glitch stopped the black hole

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Enkidu (Jun 16, 2018)

Any clues for the Magazine Grid+Maze puzzle ? Obtained the Alphabets but not getting any cohesive clue...


----------



## Enkidu (Jun 16, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> help
> 
> Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> Try decoding it using a commonly used  binary to plaintext scheme.


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 16, 2018)

???
It's plain text.... already.

Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Enkidu (Jun 16, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> ???
> It's plain text.... already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


PM me.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 16, 2018)

any help with the hammer and egg?


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 16, 2018)

And also with #3 cipher in leg 1?


----------



## markerOne (Jun 17, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> any help with the hammer and egg?


The password is in the picture itself.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 17, 2018)

Looks like most of the people gave up


----------



## braingamer (Jun 17, 2018)

RockCHipRox said:


> Looks like most of the people gave up


hmmm....


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 17, 2018)

people like me

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## hari1 (Jun 17, 2018)

markerOne said:


> There's person of the year, car of the year and so on.. Get the drift?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Still no solution is working. I have tried plenty of those colors. Any other hints ?


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 17, 2018)

hari1 said:


> Still no solution is working. I have tried plenty of those colors. Any other hints ?


pm me


----------



## hari1 (Jun 17, 2018)

Solved it finally. Turns out the issue was choosing between RGB and RYB.


----------



## JustTom (Jun 17, 2018)

I am stuck on leg 2 where there is an image of a star and bread. Help


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 17, 2018)

That's a toast


----------



## JustTom (Jun 17, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> That's a toast


Thank u


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 17, 2018)

AES pass and stuff. Cranking up my engine after two days. seeking a little help .

Sent from my BMW X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari1 (Jun 17, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> AES pass and stuff. Cranking up my engine after two days. seeking a little help .
> Sent from my BMW X8 using Tapatalk


I couldn't solve it either. You can try to guess the URL directly instead, by looking at the patterns in previous URLs.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 17, 2018)

hari1 said:


> I couldn't solve it either. You can try to guess the URL directly instead, by looking at the patterns in previous URLs.


Did you solved it?


----------



## Astra (Jun 17, 2018)

rikiphukon16 said:


> AES pass and stuff. Cranking up my engine after two days. seeking a little help .
> 
> Sent from my BMW X8 using Tapatalk


The password here is shown in the image itself, try logically, and the encryption is also written in the image only, try all possibilities you can think, use a good engine

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 17, 2018)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> The password here is shown in the image itself, try logically, and the encryption is also written in the image only, try all possibilities you can think, use a good engine
> 
> Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


Any engine suggestion?


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 17, 2018)

Of course i know that the password is already in front of my eyes.
Telling someone to try out all the possible methods looks good, on paper. 
In reality, it's @&#(#)***





kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> The password here is shown in the image itself, try logically, and the encryption is also written in the image only, try all possibilities you can think, use a good engine
> 
> Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk



Sent from my Mars Capsule using Tapatalk and Curiosity Rover's battery and antennas.


----------



## Astra (Jun 17, 2018)

Check for the decryptor which had (a standard used by US government bla bla..

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari1 (Jun 17, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Did you solved it?


Nope. I guessed the URL.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 18, 2018)

Damn, I'm so late! Started leg1 today. Can anyone update me on how much I missed and how much is still left?


----------



## markerOne (Jun 18, 2018)

sygeek said:


> Damn, I'm so late! Started leg1 today. Can anyone update me on how much I missed and how much is still left?


There are two legs done so far plus the mag leg with 30+ questions each.. The third leg starts 18 Jun 2018 @ 7 pm. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 18, 2018)

Any help with which edition ?


----------



## markerOne (Jun 18, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Any help with which edition ?



there are multiple variations of that question. But it shouldn't be difficult considering it's from the sponsor.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 18, 2018)

edit: my bad, ignore what i said

stuck at that 10 colored boxes question. I get the "_ of the year" part, but I tried them all. Didn't work. Unless the links between the boxes in each column have some kind of meaning that i don't understand.


----------



## markerOne (Jun 18, 2018)

Can someone help with the hint for this qn from the mag leg?


----------



## markerOne (Jun 18, 2018)

sygeek said:


> stuck at that 10 colored boxes question. I get the "_ of the year" part, but I tried them all. Didn't work. Unless the links between the boxes in each column have some kind of meaning that i don't understand.



You may be searching for the year incorrectly.. if you still can't get through, pm me.


----------



## raikoz (Jun 18, 2018)

markerOne said:


> Can someone help with the hint for this qn from the mag leg?


There's a number given. And it's in the mag leg. Do the math. Next thing, just look at the page and it's loud and clear.


----------



## markerOne (Jun 18, 2018)

The number is on that page? (the picture that is)


----------



## sygeek (Jun 18, 2018)

The last page for color theory is bugged. It doesn't work if you append the given code to the answer. Wasted whole night on that.


----------



## raikoz (Jun 18, 2018)

markerOne said:


> The number is on that page? (the picture that is)


yes it is. loud and clear bruv. pm me if you are still stuck.


----------



## raikoz (Jun 18, 2018)

sygeek said:


> The last page for color theory is bugged. It doesn't work if you append the given code to the answer. Wasted whole night on that.


which one? the last question is not bugged. And about the appending alpha-numeric letters, just don't get confused with zeros and Os.


----------



## markerOne (Jun 18, 2018)

sygeek said:


> The last page for color theory is bugged. It doesn't work if you append the given code to the answer. Wasted whole night on that.



I don't think so.. I've sent you a pm with details.. check it out.


----------



## markerOne (Jun 18, 2018)

raikoz said:


> yes it is. loud and clear bruv. pm me if you are still stuck.



still stuck.. sent a pm


----------



## sygeek (Jun 18, 2018)

raikoz said:


> which one? the last question is not bugged. And about the appending alpha-numeric letters, just don't get confused with zeros and Os.


my bad, got misdirected.


----------



## Enkidu (Jun 18, 2018)

Could somebody from the admins please update the leaderboards ?
Its been almost 4 days since im done.
Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 18, 2018)

Enkidu said:


> Could somebody from the admins please update the leaderboards ?
> Its been almost 4 days since im done.
> Thanks


Admin's could've been busy as it was a long weekend.


----------



## markerOne (Jun 18, 2018)

Any hint for the space age star wars character?

edit: NVM, got it.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2018)

Ill update the leaderboards shortly.
Focusing on making fourth leg live now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 18, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Ill update the leaderboards shortly.
> Focusing on making fourth leg live now.


Wait what? What about the 3rd leg?


----------



## raikoz (Jun 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Wait what? What about the 3rd leg?


should've started 4 minutes ago. that's all i know xD


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 18, 2018)

@Anorion, when would the 3rd leg start?


----------



## ddash123 (Jun 18, 2018)

So where is leg3.... why are there discussions about the 4th leg... Confused !!!


----------



## markerOne (Jun 18, 2018)

a typo I guess?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2018)

It is live
Leg3start - Crack The Code VI


----------



## markerOne (Jun 18, 2018)

Whoa.. I see just the words "leg3start" with nothing in it.. 

anything missing?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2018)

nope 
Leaderboards have been updated

You will need some out of the box thinking to solve this leg
it does get simpler towards the end though, so keep going


----------



## markerOne (Jun 18, 2018)

I agree.. stumped at the first one!


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2018)

I am not allowed to give any more hints  
everything is in the hands of @Raaabo now


----------



## markerOne (Jun 18, 2018)

Anorion said:


> I am not allowed to give any more hints
> everything is in the hands of @Raaabo now


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 18, 2018)

No hints until tomorrow, it's really simple stuff, and when you get it, you will kick yourself for not thinking of it sooner.


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 18, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> No hints until tomorrow, it's really simple stuff, and when you get it, you will kick yourself for not thinking of it sooner.


Cracking ctc clues has made me think I'm dumb


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 18, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> Cracking ctc clues has made me think I'm dumb


Impossible. Only smart people play the game to begin with


----------



## hari1 (Jun 18, 2018)

Are you guys observing what kind of keywords we are trying? And laughing?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2018)

^yes

*media.giphy.com/media/8fen5LSZcHQ5O/giphy.gif


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Ill update the leaderboards shortly.
> Focusing on making fourth leg live now.


this should have been making third leg live now



ddash123 said:


> So where is leg3.... why are there discussions about the 4th leg... Confused !!!


sorry, my mistake, I meant leg 3 only 



markerOne said:


> a typo I guess?


yes


----------



## sygeek (Jun 18, 2018)

Anorion said:


> I am not allowed to give any more hints
> everything is in the hands of @Raaabo now


nice, this one seems fun


----------



## braingamer (Jun 18, 2018)

@Anorion please tell us something abt leg 3 start there is nothing on that page except Leg 3 start please give hint for this


----------



## markerOne (Jun 18, 2018)

braingamer said:


> @Anorion please tell us something abt leg 3 start there is nothing on that page except Leg 3 start please give hint for this


It pays to investigate the screen thoroughly... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2018)

there _is _something


----------



## markerOne (Jun 18, 2018)

Anorion said:


> there _is _something


Yes!!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (Jun 18, 2018)

One of the question is legit hilarious at first glance. Can't blame me for trying though. Whose idea was this?


----------



## braingamer (Jun 18, 2018)

sygeek said:


> One of the question is legit hilarious at first glance. Can't blame me for trying though. Whose idea was this?


really nd which admin suggested the starting idea of leg 3? he is mastermind...


----------



## markerOne (Jun 18, 2018)

I agree.. I thought to how devious DIGIT guys were and I got through...


----------



## vai0 (Jun 18, 2018)

stuck at mechanical calculator tried all variations of name also inventor, pony  *hound etc.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 18, 2018)

vai0 said:


> stuck at mechanical calculator tried all variations of name also inventor, pony  *hound etc.


Pm me the link


----------



## braingamer (Jun 18, 2018)

any hint for door clue???


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 18, 2018)

braingamer said:


> any hint for door clue???


Same here


----------



## braingamer (Jun 18, 2018)

admins where r u guys???


----------



## Astra (Jun 19, 2018)

braingamer said:


> admins where r u guys???


Sleeping/dozing/smiling at us

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## vai0 (Jun 19, 2018)

saicyo brangamer chk inbox


----------



## braingamer (Jun 19, 2018)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Sleeping/dozing/smiling at us
> 
> Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


great reply!


----------



## braingamer (Jun 19, 2018)

admins please check the forum we are badly stuck and please don't make leg 4 hard...


----------



## braingamer (Jun 19, 2018)

admins?????


----------



## markerOne (Jun 19, 2018)

Sleep does wonders to the brain... woke up and realized what you guys were up to on zipper...

It really needs an out of the box thinking.. or more precisely, lateral thinking..


----------



## Enkidu (Jun 19, 2018)

Comparing every part of leg3start with the start pages of leg1 and leg2 since last night. Except for the use of Capital L , I find nothing.
Its driving me bonkers.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2018)

Enkidu said:


> Comparing every part of leg3start with the start pages of leg1 and leg2 since last night. Except for the use of Capital L , I find nothing.
> Its driving me bonkers.


it's quite a common trick they've also used in every past CTC.


----------



## Enkidu (Jun 19, 2018)

sygeek said:


> it's quite a common trick they've also used in every past CTC.


Aah.Right. Im a first-timer.


----------



## raikoz (Jun 19, 2018)

Anyone here at the Kardashian question yet? PM me. Kinda stuck.


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 19, 2018)

Im stuck at the zipper one.... Man, leg 1 and 2 doesnt even compare to this one


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2018)

RockCHipRox said:


> Im stuck at the zipper one.... Man, leg 1 and 2 doesnt even compare to this one


I'm guessing this was done by Raabo? These questions are reminiscent of CTC IV.


----------



## raikoz (Jun 19, 2018)

raikoz said:


> Anyone here at the Kardashian question yet? PM me. Kinda stuck.


@Raaabo @Anorion


----------



## ddash123 (Jun 19, 2018)

Admins.... Serious HELP required


----------



## su58 (Jun 19, 2018)

raikoz said:


> Anyone here at the Kardashian question yet? PM me. Kinda stuck.


Same here. Leg3 is much more difficult (fun too!) than others.


----------



## ADs (Jun 19, 2018)

What you see is not always true. Something that leg3 has taught us.
Kim is just a distraction. Don't spend time googling about her


----------



## Anorion (Jun 19, 2018)

sygeek said:


> I'm guessing this was done by Raabo? These questions are reminiscent of CTC IV.


well what can I say, you know us.

Funny thing is I am playing with you guys too  
I was complaining about people solving using software instead of sitting with a pen and paper and figuring out the Morse code... maaaaybe these questions are a response to that complaint. Not sure. 



braingamer said:


> admins?????


sorry  team Digit is kind of busy working on next month's issue, so we made a slightly tougher leg, and its going to last two weeks instead of one.

Also, next leg is going to have some "real questions", and is probably going to be tougher, so get those mental cogs well oiled with this leg 

Think a bunch of people are stuck in the Kim page...
just saying, we are not a magazine that would celebrate her achievements... hope that helps


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2018)

Anorion said:


> well what can I say, you know us.
> 
> Funny thing is I am playing with you guys too
> I was complaining about people solving using software instead of sitting with a pen and paper and figuring out the Morse code... maaaaybe these questions are a response to that complaint. Not sure.
> ...


any tips for portable documents? I'm pretty sure I solved the thing, but the clue it gives has one or two words substituted incorrectly and IMO harder than the original question. Tried a lot of combinations, didn't work.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 19, 2018)

nvm got it, feel dumb now.


----------



## ADs (Jun 19, 2018)

What am i missing..didn't get the portable doc thing.
Any hints?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 19, 2018)

^I already gave it , really


----------



## Rajat Asthana (Jun 19, 2018)

And here I am stuck on the second question itself, the dating one...
I am so much in need of help.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 19, 2018)

people, please help each other out!
thanks

oh general tip: look at other ways things can be hidden in images


----------



## braingamer (Jun 19, 2018)

admins what's leg4 based on??? @Anorion reply


----------



## Anorion (Jun 19, 2018)

braingamer said:


> admins what's leg4 based on??? @Anorion reply


Different techniques/approaches to hide stuff, and definitely tougher


----------



## rikiphukon16 (Jun 19, 2018)

When can we expect a leaderboard update?

Sent from my Lamborghini Urus using Tapatalk and Android Auto


----------



## Anorion (Jun 19, 2018)

^this evening, will update here

Also, read the questions carefully, there are no stray words. Everything you need to solve is in the question itself. Essentially, the best hints are there in the questions itself.


----------



## braingamer (Jun 19, 2018)

is anyone at end of leg 3???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2018)

braingamer said:


> is anyone at end of leg 3???


Won't that be bad for others considering that this leg is tougher than previous legs?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 19, 2018)

braingamer said:


> is anyone at end of leg 3???



nope
Leaderboards have been updated


----------



## Astra (Jun 19, 2018)

Help with the portable doc cipher?

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jun 19, 2018)

Hmm... I know this is slow, but keep going
It gets considerably easier after a few more questions
I'm really sorry for not giving hints or clues, but Im finding that overall, you all are happier figuring it out by yourselves


----------



## ddash123 (Jun 19, 2018)

raikoz said:


> Happy is Sad :/


Lmao


----------



## Anorion (Jun 19, 2018)

some of you only have 4 questions to go, before landing up back on leg 2 or leg 1 levels of difficulty
these 4 questions might keep you all occupied for a day or two more though 

once the contest is over, I will take permission and see if we can anonymously share all the wrong answers, then we can all have a laugh.

*media.giphy.com/media/bB5ghmGwLbK4U/giphy.gif


Some hints for most  the "tough" questions
there are no dashes
there are no colons 
there are no short forms


----------



## Astra (Jun 19, 2018)

Portable doc  

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## markerOne (Jun 19, 2018)

Anorion said:


> some of you only have 4 questions to go, before landing up back on leg 2 or leg 1 levels of difficulty
> these 4 questions might keep you all occupied for a day or two more though
> 
> once the contest is over, I will take permission and see if we can anonymously share all the wrong answers, then we can all have a laugh.
> ...


That is some serious evil thought!

I like it! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## braingamer (Jun 20, 2018)

admins please provide hints on forum for leg 3 or i am gonna get mad solving these clues


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 20, 2018)

Images are not always images, and you should remember the name of the game... you can't crack the code without looking at code can you?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2018)

some of these questions are taking me longer to figure out the format of the answer than the actual question itself


----------



## markerOne (Jun 20, 2018)

another day... and still stuck with the portable doc


----------



## Enkidu (Jun 20, 2018)

sygeek said:


> some of these questions are taking me longer to figure out the format of the answer than the actual question itself


Same here.
 Although Leg 3 is actually pretty fun compared to the previous legs.
This is what actually comes to mind when people say, a coding/tech webhunt.


----------



## foreverlostship (Jun 20, 2018)

Could anybody tell this noob, how to crack leg 1???


----------



## foreverlostship (Jun 20, 2018)

pjkrs60 said:


> Could anybody tell this noob, how to crack leg 1???


----------



## braingamer (Jun 20, 2018)

pjkrs60 said:


> Could anybody tell this noob, how to crack leg 1???


lol by solving clues
tell us where u are stuck than only we can help u


----------



## foreverlostship (Jun 20, 2018)

i visited ctc.digit.in/password and googled that fat lady's image and then a Harry Potter noob like me found out it was the fat lady. That's it stuck. Putting that 1992 or fat lady in any of the relevant urls doesn't work out either...










I am a 15 year old, a bit low on All mental abilities, I guess...


----------



## braingamer (Jun 20, 2018)

pjkrs60 said:


> i visited ctc.digit.in/password and googled that fat lady's image and then a Harry Potter noob like me found out it was the fat lady. That's it stuck.


send the pic


----------



## braingamer (Jun 20, 2018)

pjkrs60 said:


> i visited ctc.digit.in/password and googled that fat lady's image and then a Harry Potter noob like me found out it was the fat lady. That's it stuck.


well read the line below that there is a year nd read in rules what we  have to type if its number...


----------



## foreverlostship (Jun 20, 2018)

I even tried leg2 and leg3, I can never guess the planet in leg2, I feel Its something from star wars, and i have seen no star wars!!!










I am a 15 year old, a bit low on All mental abilities, I guess...[/QUOTE]


----------



## aviral.reach (Jun 20, 2018)

pjkrs60 said:


> i visited ctc.digit.in/password and googled that fat lady's image and then a Harry Potter noob like me found out it was the fat lady. That's it stuck. Putting that 1992 or fat lady in any of the relevant urls doesn't work out either...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


read the hints on the first page regarding leg 1.will help u find what you're looking for


----------



## foreverlostship (Jun 20, 2018)

braingamer said:


> send the pic


The pic is here: *xxxxxx*


----------



## markerOne (Jun 20, 2018)

pjkrs60 said:


> i visited ctc.digit.in/password and googled that fat lady's image and then a Harry Potter noob like me found out it was the fat lady. That's it stuck. Putting that 1992 or fat lady in any of the relevant urls doesn't work out either...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow.. firstly, I can read the entire thing only when I quote it.
secondly - please try to provide at least a link of the clue OR a description of the clue.

Lastly, I don't believe 15 year olds are low on all mental abilities.


----------



## foreverlostship (Jun 20, 2018)

braingamer said:


> send the pic


Pic : *xxxxxx*


----------



## braingamer (Jun 20, 2018)

there is a line written below the pic right? read it there is a year mentioned in there and go through rules its there how we have to write ans if it is a number follow it u will get ans


----------



## braingamer (Jun 20, 2018)

pjkrs60 said:


> I even tried leg2 and leg3, I can never guess the planet in leg2, I feel Its something from star wars, and i have seen no star wars!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
yes its from star wars google search it bro


----------



## foreverlostship (Jun 20, 2018)

nothing is working for leg1, /-1992, /fatlady-1992, /1992-2, /fatlady1992-2


----------



## braingamer (Jun 20, 2018)

pjkrs60 said:


> nothing is working for leg1, /-1992, /fatlady-1992, /1992-2, /fatlady1992-2


remove year


----------



## foreverlostship (Jun 20, 2018)

Gonna give up


----------



## foreverlostship (Jun 20, 2018)

What the ____ should I do here, :  *xxxxxx*


I have seen it before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ADs (Jun 20, 2018)

pjkrs60 said:


> Gonna give up


Read the first page of this forum


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 20, 2018)

pjkrs60 said:


> What the ____ should I do here, : *xxxxx*
> 
> 
> I have seen it before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Its from 2015


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 20, 2018)

pjkrs60 said:


> nothing is working for leg1, /-1992, /fatlady-1992, /1992-2, /fatlady1992-2


Search the pic in google image search and and think what she asks for.In 1992 she asks for something


----------



## braingamer (Jun 20, 2018)

pjkrs60 said:


> What the ____ should I do here, : *xxxxxx*
> 
> I have seen it before!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


its related to digit


----------



## ddash123 (Jun 20, 2018)

Stuck at the Mark Zuck question. Any hints or clues? @Anorion @Raaabo


----------



## markerOne (Jun 20, 2018)

ddash123 said:


> Stuck at the Mark Zuck question. Any hints or clues? @Anorion @Raaabo


Which leg? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddash123 (Jun 20, 2018)

markerOne said:


> Which leg?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


leg 3


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 20, 2018)

Has anyone gone past Zuckerberg? 

PS: No more hints at this point, because it's the last truly tough clue, everything after that returns to simple stuff.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 20, 2018)

pjkrs60 said:


> I even tried leg2 and leg3, I can never guess the planet in leg2, I feel Its something from star wars, and i have seen no star wars!!!
> 
> I am a 15 year old, a bit low on All mental abilities, I guess...


 
You don't have to have seen it to guess, maybe people who have seen it also would need to look it up, think of it as a clue. It is a special edition of oneplus, which was related to star wars. The finish was based on a planet. You can look this up in multiple ways to get the answer. The questions get progressively tougher from there, but leg 2 focuses mostly on technology and less on pop culture. Good luck!



Enkidu said:


> Same here.
> Although Leg 3 is actually pretty fun compared to the previous legs.
> This is what actually comes to mind when people say, a coding/tech webhunt.


Are there any others that we can check out?




Raaabo said:


> Images are not always images, and you should remember the name of the game... you can't crack the code without looking at code can you?


this is important guis. It is what many of you are asking for actually.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 20, 2018)

markerOne said:


> Which leg?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


leg 3


----------



## Astra (Jun 20, 2018)

Anorion said:


> You don't have to have seen it to guess, maybe people who have seen it also would need to look it up, think of it as a clue. It is a special edition of oneplus, which was related to star wars. The finish was based on a planet. You can look this up in multiple ways to get the answer. The questions get progressively tougher from there, but leg 2 focuses mostly on technology and less on pop culture. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Are there any others that we can check out?
> ...


Only if there's a way left, duh! Tired of seeing Zuckerberg smiling at my screen

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jun 20, 2018)

bunch of you are stuck in the same place
its like the race is on


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 20, 2018)

Anorion said:


> bunch of you are stuck in the same place
> its like the race is on


Anyone get over it yet?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 20, 2018)

nope


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 20, 2018)

Anorion said:


> bunch of you are stuck in the same place
> its like the race is on halted


FTFY


----------



## Anorion (Jun 20, 2018)

lol so many likes

news flash: not anymore... someone got through!

hurry up guis


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 20, 2018)

ADs said:


> What you see is not always true. Something that leg3 has taught us.
> Kim is just a distraction. Don't spend time googling about her


Any hint on which subject in which this kim is based on? And is she fictionous?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 20, 2018)

Computers. This Kim is real. Mostly.
The person you are looking for is very real.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 20, 2018)

Any hints for the python code? Can't find they key..


----------



## Anorion (Jun 20, 2018)

^nope

for the Zuke one, Im dropping a hint

paz uva zv ohyk av mpuk (tlhupun aol mpyza opa vu nvvnsl pm fvb ruvd lehjasf doha av svvr mvy)


Spoiler



fvb ohcl av jhtvbmshnlk spaovz kljpwoly


----------



## braingamer (Jun 20, 2018)

@Anorion is anyone abt to cross leg 3???


----------



## Bytebolt (Jun 21, 2018)

braingamer said:


> @Anorion is anyone abt to cross leg 3???


Still stuck at zipper


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 21, 2018)

Anorion said:


> lol so many likes
> 
> news flash: not anymore... someone got through!
> 
> hurry up guis


Are you not playing with us,as you already told ya?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2018)

There's some error in the form. Please check PM @Anorion.


----------



## braingamer (Jun 21, 2018)

sygeek said:


> There's some error in the form. Please check PM @Anorion.


what kind of error???


----------



## markerOne (Jun 21, 2018)

Bytebolt said:


> Still stuck at zipper



Don't think on the mechanical aspect. Think more in terms of how they relate to computers..


----------



## Enkidu (Jun 21, 2018)

Does solving the Kim pic require any Particular Software to decode ?(versions slightly higher than 5 in particular)


----------



## aviral.reach (Jun 21, 2018)

Enkidu said:


> Does solving the Kim pic require any Particular Software to decode ?(versions slightly higher than 5 in particular)


nope. just a little play is required. Everythings behind the kim picture.


----------



## su58 (Jun 21, 2018)

aviral.reach said:


> nope. just a little play is required. Everythings behind the kim picture.


Big hint in this reply, but I wouldn't say nope.


----------



## raikoz (Jun 21, 2018)

@Anorion Please update the leaderboards.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2018)

Better yet, release the fail CTC attempts, especially the Kim image


----------



## Anorion (Jun 21, 2018)

sygeek said:


> There's some error in the form. Please check PM @Anorion.



option 1 should be okay, just checking back end to see the order of people finishing, and if anyone has finished and not submitted the form
otherwise, that error was fixed early today morning at around 2 AM



raikoz said:


> @Anorion Please update the leaderboards.



updating leaderboards now. Edit: *Updated *

well done guys!


----------



## JustTom (Jun 21, 2018)

I got tick mark at end of (if i remembered correctly) moniac. Is it the end of the leg?
And also I am stuck at leg1's password thing with pqearqvl sgct..... image need help


----------



## Anorion (Jun 21, 2018)

^click on the image, not the end

Also, all who finished have a full week to rest, please do post links to other CTC like things here.... 
there are some people who finished leg 3 but not leg 2 and 1 

Anyway, everyone has good time now to finish all three legs

The final leg of *CTC VI will begin on 29th June 2018*. Mark your calendars. This has been purposely decided to *destroy your weekend.* We do not want people to go sleepless during school or work nights... or play from their office computers, or with touchscreens under desks


----------



## JustTom (Jun 21, 2018)

Anorion said:


> ^click on the image, not the end


on clicking leads to deep... also checked both sides right arrow gave me moniac
I am going round here


----------



## Anorion (Jun 21, 2018)

yup! it is a loop both ways... you have to find a way to escape it


----------



## JustTom (Jun 21, 2018)

Am I there yet? The end?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 21, 2018)

^nope
when you reach the end, you will get a congratulatory message, and instructions on filling out a form


----------



## JustTom (Jun 21, 2018)

what about 'pqearqvl sgct ......' on the password leg


----------



## Anorion (Jun 21, 2018)

^ can you pm me the link, I don't know which clue this is


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2018)

Can someone explain how the final ranking system works? Do I have to participate in all legs? I missed the first 2 legs (and the magazine leg).


----------



## markerOne (Jun 21, 2018)

sygeek said:


> Can someone explain how the final ranking system works? Do I have to participate in all legs? I missed the first 2 legs (and the magazine leg).



You should complete legs 1 & 2. The aggregate of the 4 legs would be considered. Magazine leg is a separate one and is a lucky draw.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 21, 2018)

^yup


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2018)

markerOne said:


> You should complete legs 1 & 2. The aggregate of the 4 legs would be considered. Magazine leg is a separate one and is a lucky draw.


hmmm, it won't matter then. I was very late for leg 1 and 2. Aggregate rank will get screwed, no matter the rank in leg 4..


----------



## su58 (Jun 21, 2018)

Lucky draw prizes are mentioned for the finishers, although I don't recall reading what and how many there are exactly.


----------



## markerOne (Jun 21, 2018)

sygeek said:


> hmmm, it won't matter then. I was very late for leg 1 and 2. Aggregate rank will get screwed, no matter the rank in leg 4..



You could still play for the fun of it..


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2018)

yeah might as well do it for the "sense of pride and accomplishment"


----------



## Anorion (Jun 21, 2018)

^
There is a lot of ups and downs in the list, and you finished the toughest leg so far first... so the other two should be a breeze 



su58 said:


> Lucky draw prizes are mentioned for the finishers, although I don't recall reading what and how many there are exactly.


This has not yet been decided... essentially it means the more people finish, the more prizes there will be
there will probably be some kind of lucky draw among all those who finished all the legs, leaving out those who win the main prizes, so that those who are slower will not lose out

in short, prizes have not been decided


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 21, 2018)

sygeek said:


> hmmm, it won't matter then. I was very late for leg 1 and 2. Aggregate rank will get screwed, no matter the rank in leg 4..


Not necessarily. Leg 4 will be longer and harder. Winning leg 4 by being much faster than others might very well give you a huge advantage and get you amongst the prizes. But you'd still need to finish all 3 legs before that to even qualify for prizes... If you don't finish even a single leg you don't qualify at all. 

We also have a lucky draw for all those who finished all 4 legs, and you might win that, but only if you finish all 4. 

I'm thinking of "I Cracked the Code" type t-shirts... 

Top 10 to get certificates of accomplishments from us... even if that means nothing to you.


----------



## markerOne (Jun 21, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> Not necessarily. Leg 4 will be longer and harder. Winning leg 4 by being much faster than others might very well give you a huge advantage and get you amongst the prizes. But you'd still need to finish all 3 legs before that to even qualify for prizes... If you don't finish even a single leg you don't qualify at all.
> 
> We also have a lucky draw for all those who finished all 4 legs, and you might win that, but only if you finish all 4.
> 
> ...


There's the clincher! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 21, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> We also have a lucky draw for all those who finished all 4 legs, and you might win that, but only if you finish all 4.
> 
> I'm thinking of "I Cracked the Code" type t-shirts...
> 
> Top 10 to get certificates of accomplishments from us... even if that means nothing to you.



Yes, certificates for the top 10 is justice. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 21, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> Not necessarily. Leg 4 will be longer and harder. Winning leg 4 by being much faster than others might very well give you a huge advantage and get you amongst the prizes. But you'd still need to finish all 3 legs before that to even qualify for prizes... If you don't finish even a single leg you don't qualify at all.
> 
> We also have a lucky draw for all those who finished all 4 legs, and you might win that, but only if you finish all 4.
> 
> ...


Ah nice, certificates would be great!


----------



## SaiCyo (Jun 21, 2018)

Anorion said:


> The final leg of *CTC VI will begin on 29th June 2018*. Mark your calendars. This has been purposely decided to *destroy your weekend.* We do not want people to go sleepless during school or work nights... or play from their office computers, or with touchscreens under desks



Joke's on you. I got 4 hours of coaching on Saturdays and 7 hours of coaching on Sundays. If it'd been school I could've skipped it but it isn't. I would be solving problems during class, but not the ones given my teachers lol.

Honestly though, I'm screwed.


----------



## markerOne (Jun 22, 2018)

Any hints to the supermassive black hole from the Magazine Leg?

EDIT: Nvm.. got it!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2018)

Can anyone help me out for magazine leg?


----------



## markerOne (Jun 22, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Can anyone help me out for magazine leg?


Sure.. Which part? If I crossed that is.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Astra (Jun 22, 2018)

Mag help with the one with those devices help in school one, vision in 1900's one

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## markerOne (Jun 22, 2018)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Mag help with the one with those devices help in school one, vision in 1900's one
> 
> Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


That's related to the future talk... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## markerOne (Jun 23, 2018)

Can someone help with the literary moons qn? I have been trying that since yesterday..


----------



## Enkidu (Jun 23, 2018)

markerOne said:


> Can someone help with the literary moons qn? I have been trying that since yesterday..


Try searching for um.. the ways in which groups of moons are separated in the booklet.


----------



## Enkidu (Jun 23, 2018)

Also any help for "mortal combat dude " ?


----------



## markerOne (Jun 23, 2018)

Enkidu said:


> Also any help for "mortal combat dude " ?


Thanks! I'll check it out..

For the mortal kombat, try searching for a character with a bow.. There are only a few..

Bonus hint.. He's present from the first version.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## markerOne (Jun 24, 2018)

Any hint for the mythical reptile and rap battle... couldn't find anything in the face-off page.


----------



## vai0 (Jun 24, 2018)

any cluefor leg3 eugene


----------



## markerOne (Jun 24, 2018)

vai0 said:


> any cluefor leg3 eugene


There are 2 questions with him.. Which one? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jun 24, 2018)

markerOne said:


> Any hint for the mythical reptile and rap battle... couldn't find anything in the face-off page.


It's right there... shares name with a rapper, and lets say...  Smaug from the hobbit is known as a fire-_dash_


----------



## markerOne (Jun 24, 2018)

Anorion said:


> It's right there... shares name with a rapper, and lets say...  Smaug from the hobbit is known as a fire-_dash_


Thanks.  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 24, 2018)

Can anyone help me with magazine leg ..There is a codename:36 fruit


----------



## markerOne (Jun 24, 2018)

Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> Can anyone help me with magazine leg ..There is a codename:36 fruit


Look up in the stories at the top of that page.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 25, 2018)

The question in magazine leg about border,Darth vader,Leia ..Where is it?


----------



## markerOne (Jun 25, 2018)

Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> The question in magazine leg about border,Darth vader,Leia ..Where is it?


If my guess is right (and is right 70% of the time), look in dmystify. Pluto and its moons has real cool landmarks isn't it.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 25, 2018)

In magazine leg i am stock on the electric scrubbing question,what should be the format of answer or what should i look for?


----------



## markerOne (Jun 25, 2018)

Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> In magazine leg i am stock on the electric scrubbing question,what should be the format of answer or what should i look for?


Oh that.. That isn't scrubbing but vacuuming.. Read the text below the picture and look in the magazine. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 25, 2018)

Also the question after that...The education one ?


----------



## markerOne (Jun 25, 2018)

Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> Also the question after that...The education one ?


Look in the future talk section. Co-relate between the picture and the section. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jun 25, 2018)

Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> The question in magazine leg about border,Darth vader,Leia ..Where is it?


Dmystify


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 25, 2018)

markerOne said:


> Look in the future talk section. Co-relate between the picture and the section.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I found the article by aditya madanapahle,still can't figure it out...Also found the line saying the picture in question..But idk the answer


----------



## markerOne (Jun 25, 2018)

Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> I found the article by aditya madanapahle,still can't figure it out...Also found the line saying the picture in question..But idk the answer


Pm me

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 25, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Dmystify


Any update for mag leg leaderboard?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 25, 2018)

^Yes
All the leaderboards have just been updated


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jun 25, 2018)

hey i really am stuck with d02n question? The one with the "who is the other guy"? Can anyone help?


----------



## markerOne (Jun 25, 2018)

I think The wiki page for the answer of the previous question has that picture.. That should give you a start.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 25, 2018)

Sorry to bother you..But I am stuck at the super massive black hole one..I read the Stephen Hawking article..But no clue


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 25, 2018)

Also how many questions are there in magazine leg


----------



## Anorion (Jun 25, 2018)

^75ish


----------



## Anorion (Jun 25, 2018)

*We have the magazine leg winners*

*Two prizes for fastest to finish goes to *
Kishan Bagaria
Manish Rath

*Lucky draw prizes are for*
Amrit Dash
@SaiyanGoku
@markerOne

Note: Those who have won, your real names will appear in the magazine in the July issue. Just a heads up. 

*Interested users/readers can continue to play magazine leg, if enough people complete it, we might have another lucky draw*

I freaking love marsala


----------



## markerOne (Jun 25, 2018)

Anorion said:


> *We have the magazine leg winners*
> 
> *Two prizes for fastest to finish goes to *
> Kishan Bagaria
> ...


Yeah!!!!! Lucky!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (Jun 26, 2018)

How long do I have to finish leg 1 and 2?


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 26, 2018)

Any help with the one plus 6 times because we love tag lines?


----------



## markerOne (Jun 26, 2018)

SilentAssassin said:


> Any help with the one plus 6 times because we love tag lines?


Use the tag line for one plus 6 on the encrypted text you see.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## danikhil (Jun 26, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Look for the official name of that item
> 
> 
> see image above
> ...



i think i have guessed the year thing. but its not working with color of the year. I have tried all the names possible


----------



## danikhil (Jun 26, 2018)

help me with loop in leg 2, question with pick side


----------



## markerOne (Jun 26, 2018)

danikhil said:


> help me with loop in leg 2, question with pick side


As has been said before.. Sometimes, you'll have to understand the literal meaning 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## danikhil (Jun 27, 2018)

markerOne said:


> As has been said before.. Sometimes, you'll have to understand the literal meaning
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


ty


----------



## ddash123 (Jun 29, 2018)

So when today is leg4 going to start.... admins reply !!


----------



## markerOne (Jun 29, 2018)

It's already posted previously.. Should start today at 7 pm I think. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 29, 2018)

markerOne said:


> It's already posted previously.. Should start today at 7 pm I think.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Says 30th June on the end of 3rd Leg.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 29, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Says 30th June on the end of 3rd Leg.





Anorion said:


> ^click on the image, not the end
> 
> Also, all who finished have a full week to rest, please do post links to other CTC like things here....
> there are some people who finished leg 3 but not leg 2 and 1
> ...


----------



## JustTom (Jun 29, 2018)

danikhil said:


> i think i have guessed the year thing. but its not working with color of the year. I have tried all the names possible


Find the pattern Have you appended the word


----------



## Anorion (Jun 29, 2018)

Leg4 begins here


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 29, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Leg4 begins here


So, it really is late or not? Confused because of the way questions in 3rd leg have been.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 29, 2018)

It is really late


----------



## ddash123 (Jun 29, 2018)

Like seriously !!!!


----------



## markerOne (Jun 29, 2018)

yep.. and tomorrow it is..


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2018)

Leg 4 at 7pm right?


----------



## ddash123 (Jun 30, 2018)

sygeek said:


> Leg 4 at 7pm right?


Wondering the same !!!


----------



## Anorion (Jun 30, 2018)

It is live!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2018)

Did anyone get past first question?


----------



## ADs (Jun 30, 2018)

Any hint for the first one?


----------



## markerOne (Jun 30, 2018)

Nope.. But Anorion , you guys really took your time to plan for it, haven't you.. It shows..


----------



## ddash123 (Jun 30, 2018)

markerOne said:


> Nope.. But Anorion , you guys really took your time to plan for it, haven't you.. It shows..


Totally.... It shows how they spent their two weeks


----------



## markerOne (Jun 30, 2018)

anyone got past the first question?


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 30, 2018)

lol


----------



## raikoz (Jun 30, 2018)

Ayyyy





Raaabo said:


> lol



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## markerOne (Jun 30, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> lol


I can totally imagine you resting in your chair with arms crossed and a maniacal evil grin to boot too...

Can't say this is _not_ enticing though.. Thanks for getting us this rush..


----------



## kratos06 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hints for the first?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raaabo (Jun 30, 2018)

Since I've given one person a clue, it's only fair to give it to all:

Spiderman and Batman --> clue --> not a character... 

if you haven't got there yet, you will.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 30, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> Since I've given one person a clue, it's only fair to give it to all:
> 
> Spiderman and Batman --> clue --> not a character...
> 
> if you haven't got there yet, you will.


is there clue for first question, or a later question?


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jun 30, 2018)

Any help with this magazine leg question..I know it's a typo error answer a page number would help a 
lot
*i0.wp.com/ctc.digit.in/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/supermassive.jpg


----------



## markerOne (Jun 30, 2018)

Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> Any help with this magazine leg question..I know it's a typo error answer a page number would help a
> lot
> *i0.wp.com/ctc.digit.in/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/supermassive.jpg


Sent you a pm

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jun 30, 2018)

For Goku fans




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=232209917385224


----------



## braingamer (Jun 30, 2018)

markerOne said:


> Nope.. But Anorion , you guys really took your time to plan for it, haven't you.. It shows..


yeah they used their whole mind for making such codes!!! god help us...


----------



## Anorion (Jul 1, 2018)

I am really sorry for not giving clues or responding to PMs

keep at it, you people should figure it out. Giving some general hints to clues where people are stuck the most:

*Some things are red herrings
Some things are deceptive*
*Some things need to be taken literally*
*Some things are a rebus hidden in plain sight*


----------



## Anorion (Jul 1, 2018)

What I like about this leg is how you are all stuck in different places!


----------



## kratos06 (Jul 1, 2018)

Anorion said:


> What I like about this leg is how you are all stuck in different places!


Any help with Spiderman one? Clearer?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## braingamer (Jul 1, 2018)

when will ctc end???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2018)

Has anybody solved the one with crossbow?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 1, 2018)

any hints for second half of friend? Tried everything where I landed


----------



## markerOne (Jul 1, 2018)

sygeek said:


> any hints for second half of friend? Tried everything where I landed



Leg 4?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 1, 2018)

markerOne said:


> Leg 4?


yes


----------



## kratos06 (Jul 1, 2018)

Any hint for the crossbow one? @sygeek

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (Jul 1, 2018)

kratos06 said:


> Any hint for the crossbow one? @sygeek
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Look at the broader picture, not the minute details


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2018)

sygeek said:


> Look at the broader picture, not the minute details


Could you be more specific?


----------



## kratos06 (Jul 1, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Could you be more specific?


Yes please

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2018)

sygeek said:


> any hints for second half of friend? Tried everything where I landed


You mean find a friend nearby?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 1, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You mean find a friend nearby?


yes


----------



## Anorion (Jul 1, 2018)

^can be solved by just looking at the picture


----------



## Anorion (Jul 1, 2018)

the dinosaur one need multiple steps to solve
there are other clues up ahead that need multiple steps 
there is also an easy rebus stretch of 10 questions


----------



## Bytebolt (Jul 1, 2018)

What about Pick the odd one out.... Another loop or what?


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 1, 2018)

Bytebolt said:


> What about Pick the odd one out.... Another loop or what?


It aint a loop, but it can be solved like the loop


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2018)

Anorion said:


> the dinosaur one need multiple steps to solve


Y do you do this?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2018)

Does anybody have any idea how to solve the dinosaur question?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 1, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Does anybody have any idea how to solve the dinosaur question?


Anybody????


----------



## Bytebolt (Jul 1, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Does anybody have any idea how to solve the dinosaur question?



Hit that thing with a gigantic meteor and then try rebooting


----------



## raikoz (Jul 1, 2018)

Lmao





Bytebolt said:


> Hit that thing with a gigantic meteor and then try rebooting



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jul 1, 2018)

Bytebolt said:


> Hit that thing with a gigantic meteor and then try rebooting


hahaha


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 1, 2018)

Has anyone finished?


----------



## raikoz (Jul 2, 2018)

stuck at the multiplication one. 34729 x 8246. Any hints? Anyone who completed it?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2018)

is this append text being semi-cryptic part of the CTC?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2018)

Any hints for zeroing in?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2018)

sygeek said:


> Any hints for zeroing in?


What zeroing in?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What zeroing in?


"isn't ctc fun" question


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2018)

So... many of you are stuck in the final few questions
you are almost near the end
Cannot give hints to these questions  

have fun


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2018)

where's the dislike button


----------



## raikoz (Jul 2, 2018)

sygeek said:


> where's the dislike button


Lmao

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Cannot give hints to these questions
> have fun


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2018)

*media.giphy.com/media/eeecysH34k7tW4BHpR/giphy.gif


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2018)

Anorion said:


> *media.giphy.com/media/eeecysH34k7tW4BHpR/giphy.gif


now I know how you got inspired for an earlier clue.


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

Everyone's stuck on the last three questions? 

<insert evil laugh here>


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2018)

^more are catching up every minute



sygeek said:


> now I know how you got inspired for an earlier clue.


Actually, I was just seeing where all I would land up, if I did not know the answer

@TriggerHappy came up with that clue


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> Everyone's stuck on the last three questions?
> 
> <insert evil laugh here>


Please give a hint for it which works.


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

OK, so I've come up with the last 3 clues only. Seems like this is where most people are stuck, or will be stuck.

If you notice, although I may make typoes from time to time, I am usually pretty careful with sentence construction, syntax, grammar. Anything that deviates from that... It's Likely To Be A Clue.


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

Also, as they're the last 3 clues, there's likely to be several levels of cracking the code required. It will not be as simple as converting X to Y, more like W to X to Y to Z


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> OK, so I've come up with the last 3 clues only. Seems like this is where most people are stuck, or will be stuck.
> 
> If you notice, although I may make typoes from time to time, I am usually pretty careful with sentence construction, syntax, grammar. Anything that deviates from that... It's Likely To Be A Clue.



ILTBAC


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

Now I'm literally spoon-feeding! Tell me someone got it now at least!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> Now I'm literally spoon-feeding! Tell me someone got it now at least!


Just the first step only.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> Now I'm literally spoon-feeding! Tell me someone got it now at least!


where do we go from Y to Z


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

The steps are mentioned in the clue itself, of course:

"a little out of order".

Now forget spoon-feeding that was like making baby formula!


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

*cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1061/1924/products/See_No_Evil_Monkey_Emoji_grande.png?v=1480481037


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

It's not right to have this much power over people's happiness! I feel very dictatorish


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> It's not right to have this much power over people's happiness! I feel very dictatorish


not sure if another clue or random comment


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh FFS.

Start from zero, and behold "Alphabet Binary Decimal And Eyes Gone Gloomy",  a _little_ out of order.


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

One you get this the next 2 are a cakewalk.


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

Three step process...

Alphabet to Decimal is one step
Decimal to Binary is second step...

There's a third.

A=0

And with that NO MORE CLUES.


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 2, 2018)

My progress so far:
ASCII->Decimal
Decimal->Binary

Binary Decimal And Eyes Gone Gloomy -> BDAEGG -> Bda Egg ->

A Little Out Of Order -> ALOOO -> Alooo ->


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> My progress so far:
> ASCII->Decimal
> Decimal->Binary
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## markerOne (Jul 2, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> My progress so far:
> ASCII->Decimal
> Decimal->Binary
> 
> ...


Seriously... Man, that's some interpretation.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> My progress so far:
> ASCII->Decimal
> Decimal->Binary
> 
> ...


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2018)

Raaabo said:


>


wow another clue


----------



## raikoz (Jul 2, 2018)

sygeek said:


> wow another clue


LMAO. 
PS- a clue


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> My progress so far:
> ASCII->Decimal
> Decimal->Binary
> 
> ...



wait, I will also try to solve it


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

sygeek said:


> wow another clue


sygeek has cracked it?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> sygeek has cracked it?


wow another clue

jk, no, i haven't


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

sygeek said:


> wow another clue
> 
> jk, no, i haven't



Sheesh come on guys, I've literally touched upon the answer so many times. I can't believe I managed to hit you all for a six so easily!


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2018)

Either cracked it or cracked up

think the answer is a loo out of order

*media.giphy.com/media/3orif3YBYoevVBjrGg/giphy.gif


----------



## Astra (Jul 2, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> Sheesh come on guys, I've literally touched upon the answer so many times. I can't believe I managed to hit you all for a six so easily!


iCBIMTHYAFASOE

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2018)

this is what happens when everyone runs out of brain cells


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> iCBIMTHYAFASOE
> 
> Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


no


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2018)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> iCBIMTHYAFASOE
> 
> Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk



a little out of order, that would be "Mafia Boy Ethics"




SaiCyo said:


> My progress so far:
> ASCII->Decimal
> Decimal->Binary
> 
> ...


Actually, this is close


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

Just to make sure everyone is on the same page:

GGJGHFHFBABDAEGG
A = 0
--> 6696757510130466
Binary
--> 10111110010101010101001011100100010011100101100100010

Yes?


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 2, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> Just to make sure everyone is on the same page:
> 
> GGJGHFHFBABDAEGG
> A = 0
> ...


Yes there


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> Just to make sure everyone is on the same page:
> 
> GGJGHFHFBABDAEGG
> A = 0
> ...


Yes


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

"This one will have you starting from zero _a few times_" -- how many times have you started from zero so far? A=0 ... so... once? Maybe you should _start_ from _zero_ again?

What have you *not done* so far from this clue?

Behold:_ Alphabet Binary Decimal And Eyes Gone Gloomy

_


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> "This one will have you starting from zero _a few times_" -- how many times have you started from zero so far? A=0 ... so... once? Maybe you should _start_ from _zero_ again?
> 
> What have you *not done* so far from this clue?
> 
> ...


This must be one of Riddler's Challenges in Arkham Knight.


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

Oh come on! You have to be blind to not see the answer... This is beyond ridiculous now!


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2018)

^that _is _a hint


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

I can't believe the amount of hints I've already given lol.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2018)

are emojis/emoticons involved?


----------



## raikoz (Jul 2, 2018)

lol


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

I think one person has finally cracked it.


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> View attachment 17522


Hahahaha. No not always. Sometimes it's six of one and half a dozen of the other.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> Hahahaha. No not always. Sometimes it's six of one and half a dozen of the other.


is this a hint


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2018)

sygeek said:


> is this a hint


Nope, that sentence is not confusing.


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

Once you finally see the answer, you will need a 6-bit decoder from binary to xxxxxxx


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 2, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> Once you finally see the answer, you will need a 6-bit decoder from binary to xxxxxxx


Can you do an exception if I donate my eyes and am no longer able to see the answer?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> Can you do an exception if I donate my eyes and am no longer able to see the answer?


This isn't GoT


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> Can you do an exception if I donate my eyes and am no longer able to see the answer?


HOT! Very HOT!


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 2, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> This isn't GoT


It is GoT. We are the actors who get f***ed over.


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

Look at the clues I've given you!



Raaabo said:


> Sheesh come on guys, I've literally _*touched*_ upon the answer so many times. I can't believe I managed to hit you all for a *six* so easily!





Raaabo said:


> Oh come on! You have to be _*blind*_ to not see the answer... This is beyond ridiculous now!





Raaabo said:


> Hahahaha. No not always. Sometimes it's *six* of one and *half a dozen* of the other.





Raaabo said:


> Once you finally _*see*_ the answer, you will need a *6-bit* decoder from binary to xxxxxxx


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> HOT! Very HOT!


Confusion hi confusion hai
Solution kuch pata nahi


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> Can you do an exception if I donate my eyes and am no longer able to see the answer?


well, maybe you have to sense the answer in other ways 

Also you people are spending as much time checking the leaderboards to see if anyone has finished, as much as trying to solve the actual clue


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

Anorion said:


> well, maybe you have to sense the answer in other ways


Hahahahahahaha. These guys have become super lazy!


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2018)

I know what it is, but how to convert further...does it form the letters?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2018)

At this point, @Raaabo has given so many hints, don't even think you need the actual question to get to the next link


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

Start from zero and find a 6-bit decoder


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

Anorion said:


> At this point, @Raaabo has given so many hints, don't even think you need the actual question to get to the next link


Shhhh! They need to solve it if they want to win the phone... getting there by fluke or mistake will disqualify them.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2018)

^ow okay
Edited the form at the end to make those who complete it, show every step for solving this question 

ps


Spoiler



no one has finished yet


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

One person through to penultimate question. Any more?


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

I honestly thought my leg 3 questions were far tougher... so weird.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2018)

I think it went very quickly from having too few clues to think of anything, to being overwhelmed by too many clues


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

I think sygeek is close to solving it too.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2018)

Anorion said:


> I think it went very quickly from having too few clues to think of anything, to being overwhelmed by too many *complicated *clues


FTFY


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

lol

I think someone just cracked the whole code! Hurry up guys, you were ahead of him in previous legs, so it's still a race!


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> lol
> 
> I think someone just cracked the whole code! Hurry up guys, you were ahead of him in previous legs, so it's still a race!


did someone finish?


----------



## braingamer (Jul 2, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> lol
> 
> I think someone just cracked the whole code! Hurry up guys, you were ahead of him in previous legs, so it's still a race!


lol seriously than he is genius!!!


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2018)

sygeek said:


> did someone finish?


peeking at the back end

Not yet!
but he's not too far

bunch of people playing other legs  there are prizes beyond the first one also

*Anyone who is playing this leg first, please note that you need to finish all four legs to qualify for prizes*


----------



## braingamer (Jul 2, 2018)

any help with hard facepalm one (leg 3)


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

Nevermind. I thought he finished, he's not done yet, but he will be soon it looks like.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> Nevermind. I thought he finished, he's not done yet, but he will be soon it looks like.


Could you please give a clean hint which isn't a riddle by itself?


----------



## braingamer (Jul 2, 2018)

braingamer said:


> any help with hard facepalm one (leg 3)


any hint???


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

braingamer said:


> any hint???


PM me the URL


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Could you please give a clean hint which isn't a riddle by itself?


hint for?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 2, 2018)

^the third last one


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2018)

Raaabo said:


> hint for?


The same question which has got everybody confused and in a jam. Aphabet Binary Decimal.
Still stuck after the A -> D -> B conversion.


----------



## Raaabo (Jul 2, 2018)

wtf, lol.

alphabet to numbers
numbers to binary


Spoiler



binary to braille! 
Edit: Actually the binary IS braille, but has to be 6-bits



You guys are being super lazy now!


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 3, 2018)

How many people completed?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2018)

^3

Leaderboards have been updated



also blue black hint: think of a spectrum, but not for light


----------



## sygeek (Jul 3, 2018)

finished all the other legs as well but it's not showing in leaderboards


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2018)

^oh okay, don't worry, the other 3 legs have to be checked and updated

also, few others are close to finishing leg 4

will make sure leaderboard will be updated again by tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2018)

Leaderboards are updated again


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2018)

omg! so many entries pouring in, at least 5 people finished in the last half an hour
hmmm... gonna hold off updating the leaderboards till tomorrow afternoon, because seems like more of you are likely to finish


congrats to everyone


----------



## ddash123 (Jul 3, 2018)

Anorion said:


> omg! so many entries pouring in, at least 5 people finished in the last half an hour
> hmmm... gonna hold off updating the leaderboards till tomorrow afternoon, because seems like more of you are likely to finish
> 
> 
> congrats to everyone


Thanks !!!


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2018)

Leaderboard is updated

There may be some anomalies and dupes, so the exact order may change.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2018)

so, would you people like swiss knives as prizes?

I hope no one is like a 9 year old


----------



## Astra (Jul 3, 2018)

Anorion said:


> so, would you people like swiss knives as prizes?
> 
> I hope no one is like a 9 year old


Lol no,  I still have that from ctv 5 
And a Toshiba Pendrive!*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180703/71f977c5e62a31ee3eb3870bbe217070.jpg

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2018)

Ooh nice
Dayum, I want that


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2018)

Anorion said:


> so, would you people like swiss knives as prizes?


Ideally, since Oneplus is a sponsor for CTC, I think we all would like a Oneplus 6 instead.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 3, 2018)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Lol no,  I still have that from ctv 5
> And a Toshiba Pendrive!*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180703/71f977c5e62a31ee3eb3870bbe217070.jpg
> 
> Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


heh same


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ideally, since Oneplus is a sponsor for CTC, I think we all would like a Oneplus 6 instead.


pretty sure @raikoz does not agree


----------



## markerOne (Jul 3, 2018)

I have a much larger swiss knife from CTC V.. I think it's one with 34 functions.. forgot the actual name but got a pic from google though.


*images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/719Oq-w67nL._SX425_.jpg


----------



## raikoz (Jul 3, 2018)

Anorion said:


> pretty sure @raikoz does not agree


I'd love if all the top 5 would get OP6. Or at least OP5T lmao. Or just Bullet earphones wireless. Lmao. 
Just dont give the rank 1 guy a 30k phone and the rank 2,3,4,5... guys a swiss knife xD
it'll be super funny


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2018)

Anorion said:


> pretty sure @raikoz does not agree


Then give the swiss knife to him.


----------



## raikoz (Jul 3, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Then give the swiss knife to him.


OP6. I never said I dont need a OP6 xD wtf
swiss knives are so not 2018. Plus we live in the future xD


----------



## raikoz (Jul 3, 2018)

just give everyone an OP6 xD sab khush


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2018)

raikoz said:


> just give everyone an OP6 xD sab khush


Agreed. Oneplus has signed Mr. Bachchan to be their brand ambassador. Pretty sure they have the moolah to give away 20-30 Oneplus 6 for the contest easily.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 3, 2018)

I thought those "subtle" oneplus clues were included because they were sponsoring this time.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 3, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Agreed. Oneplus has signed Mr. Bachchan to be their brand ambassador. Pretty sure they have the moolah to give away 20-30 Oneplus 6 for the contest easily.



That'd be great.. But I'm guessing our admins are having an extremely evil laugh just about now..


----------



## Astra (Jul 3, 2018)

Am i the only one who noticed that someone else posted the first  rebus question on Reddit?

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## raikoz (Jul 3, 2018)

Just give the phones simple enough. 
Unbox Therapy is giving away 106 OP6. This is nothing.
India's Largest tech community and mag. ️

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2018)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Am i the only one who noticed that someone else posted the first  rebus question on Reddit?
> 
> Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


many people have posted on Reddit, that is fine, nothing we can do about it anyway, maybe just put our logos on it next time, so people know where it is coming from


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2018)

kartikeyasrivastava861 said:


> Am i the only one who noticed that someone else posted the first  rebus question on Reddit?
> 
> Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


Nope. Someone also posted that alphabet binary decimal question.

Source: Google baba


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2018)

sygeek said:


> I thought those "subtle" oneplus clues were included because they were sponsoring this time.


It is because they are. Its on every page of CTC.


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 3, 2018)

raikoz said:


> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## raikoz (Jul 3, 2018)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 3, 2018)

raikoz said:


> I'd love if all the top 5 would get OP6. Or at least OP5T lmao. Or just Bullet earphones wireless. Lmao.
> Just dont give the rank 1 guy a 30k phone and the rank 2,3,4,5... guys a swiss knife xD
> it'll be super funny



Exactly my point. Make the prizes such that the sum of retail price of rest of the top 10 prizes is equal to atleast half the retail price of the phone.

I already have a nail cutter, don't need a swiss knife lol. Seriously though, a swiss knife would be a real downer.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2018)

Okay okay, no swiss knives


----------



## sygeek (Jul 3, 2018)

some gaming gizmos would be nice, controllers/mouse/keyboards/headphones etc.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2018)

don't get your hopes up too high, only the top prize is locked down, and that has to be better than the next few winners
certificates definitely, rest we will figure out


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 3, 2018)

Anorion said:


> don't get your hopes up too high, only the top prize is locked down, and that has to be better than the next few winners
> certificates definitely, rest we will figure out


About that, when will we getting the certificates? I need something to show for my absence from classes.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 3, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> About that, when will we getting the certificates? I need something to show for my absence from classes.


Haha.. I really would like to see if your teachers/professors actually accept that.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## raikoz (Jul 3, 2018)

Kuch tech stuff dedena bro. OnePlease 6 nahi to kuch aur hi sahi


Anorion said:


> don't get your hopes up too high, only the top prize is locked down, and that has to be better than the next few winners
> certificates definitely, rest we will figure out



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jul 4, 2018)

bleurgh
just to end the speculation, all prizes will be a surprise!

you people seriously do not want to know what the team got back from computex


----------



## raikoz (Jul 4, 2018)

DAMN





Anorion said:


> bleurgh
> just to end the speculation, all prizes will be a surprise!
> 
> you people seriously do not want to know what the team got back from computex



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## raikoz (Jul 4, 2018)

What are the prizes for the mag leg though? Lol
And yes, what did they get from Computex?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jul 4, 2018)

seriously, Im not even sure if I can post a picture here


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 4, 2018)

Anorion said:


> seriously, Im not even sure if I can post a picture here


Of course you can, you're a frickin Sith Lord


----------



## Anorion (Jul 4, 2018)

raikoz said:


> Unbox Therapy is giving away 106 OP6.



OP and Therapy Guruji are pretty tight

was standing behind the camera when this happened at iMax Wadala






was pretty epic, there were stormtroopers, wookies and jedi walking all around


----------



## sygeek (Jul 4, 2018)

Anorion said:


> seriously, Im not even sure if I can post a picture here


what, please don't tell me it's _that _kind of surprise


----------



## braingamer (Jul 4, 2018)

lol ctc changed to crack the surprise


----------



## Anorion (Jul 4, 2018)

can someone pls help out @braingamer with this clue?



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/CP2mJfQ.jpg


----------



## markerOne (Jul 4, 2018)

Anorion said:


> can someone pls help out @braingamer with this clue?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@braingamer, it involves 2 substitutions.. And both of them start with the letter A. Anymore and I'll be giving away the answer.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## braingamer (Jul 5, 2018)

Anorion said:


> can someone pls help out @braingamer with this clue?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





markerOne said:


> @braingamer, it involves 2 substitutions.. And both of them start with the letter A. Anymore and I'll be giving away the answer..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


thanks a lot guys !!!


----------



## Anorion (Jul 6, 2018)

It is on Page 12 of the July issue


*i.imgur.com/j601fN2.jpg


----------



## raikoz (Jul 6, 2018)

Niceeee. 





Anorion said:


> It is on Page 12 of the July issue
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/j601fN2.jpg


----------



## markerOne (Jul 6, 2018)

Yep.. Already showed it to my folks! And the middle page has my quote as well... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## raikoz (Jul 6, 2018)

When will we be getting the prizes though? This week? Next week? This month? 
Lol.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Jul 6, 2018)

Once all the winners are declared, you will be contacted individually to get your addresses and contact information. And then the dispatch will happen.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 6, 2018)

I just want to see if you people can solve this
*i.imgur.com/i19wfhw.jpg


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 6, 2018)

Anorion said:


> I just want to see if you people can solve this
> *i.imgur.com/i19wfhw.jpg


Doesn't seem like a pre existing cipher


----------



## Anorion (Jul 6, 2018)

yup 
feel free to collaborate to crack this one


----------



## sygeek (Jul 6, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> Doesn't seem like a pre existing cipher


doesn't seem like a simple substitution cipher, the variation of 2 letter words is higher than normal. Unless the whole sentence is broken up randomly.

The first symbol also has 3 variations (upside down and rotated clockwise). Although that is probably laziness to avoid creating a new character


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 6, 2018)

sygeek said:


> doesn't seem like a simple substitution cipher, the variation of 2 letter words is higher than normal. Unless the whole sentence is broken up randomly.


I think some of the symbols represent more than one letter. They might represent syllables instead.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> I think some of the symbols represent more than one letter. They might represent syllables instead.


I've tried googling some of them one by one and haven't come across any working script. -_-

I think the 4th word in the top line is add, odd, bee, egg, app, off or ass.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 6, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> a bcd efg chh ifj ik l
> lk ai fhm nif ohl
> pi mi ag ji jb ljie
> cgm pj lia aie
> ...


the 3rd symbol from last is not same as the first symbol.


----------



## Sanketbhoir@457 (Jul 6, 2018)

Can u pls update the leaderboard


----------



## markerOne (Jul 6, 2018)

Yes.. There are subtle differences in the symbols themselves.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyjustin (Jul 6, 2018)

sygeek said:


> the 3rd symbol from last is not same as the first symbol.



Corrected:

a bcd efg chh ifj ik l
li ai fhm nif ohl
pi mi ag ji jb ljie
cgm pj liq qie


----------



## heyjustin (Jul 6, 2018)

Without green BG may make it easier to search:



 
What does that black bar at the end mean?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 6, 2018)

heyjustin said:


> Without green BG may make it easier to search:
> View attachment 17531
> What does that black bar at the end mean?


the answer is probably that highlighted section.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2018)

sygeek said:


> the answer is probably that highlighted section.


HTC maybe?



heyjustin said:


> Without green BG may make it easier to search:
> View attachment 17531
> What does that black bar at the end mean?



Have one with white BG:


----------



## raikoz (Jul 6, 2018)

Texted this to Anorion 5h ago. 
These were his exact words, "Lol nooo"





SaiyanGoku said:


> HTC maybe?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 6, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> HTC maybe?


maybe it involves phonetic symbols or I'm reading too much into it but no way those 2 letter words make sense otherwise.

Or could be that the spaces are not word boundaries after all.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 6, 2018)

Sanketbhoir@457 said:


> Can u pls update the leaderboard


yup, done


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 6, 2018)

A BCD EFG CHH IFJ IK L
LI AI FHM NIF OHL
PI MI AG JI JB LJIE 
CGM PJ LIQ QIE

^This one is correct


----------



## raikoz (Jul 6, 2018)

That makes "QIE" still the underlined letters.


----------



## raikoz (Jul 6, 2018)

Could it be QUE? Check it. 
It could come under Q cipher by the NESSIE project. Idk.





SaiCyo said:


> A BCD EFG CHH IFJ IK L
> LI AI FHM NIF OHL
> PI MI AG JI JB LJIE
> CGM PJ LIQ QIE
> ...


----------



## sygeek (Jul 6, 2018)

raikoz said:


> Could it be QUE? Check it.
> It could come under Q cipher by the NESSIE project. Idk.


the characters are mapped alphabetically for convenience, they don't mean anything on it's own.


----------



## raikoz (Jul 8, 2018)

So what's the answer? or just a hint maybe? :/ 
@Anorion


----------



## braingamer (Jul 8, 2018)

admins when is ctc gonna end???
and results will be declared???


----------



## Anorion (Jul 9, 2018)

braingamer said:


> admins when is ctc gonna end???
> and results will be declared???


tomorrow, mostly



raikoz said:


> So what's the answer? or just a hint maybe? :/
> @Anorion


brute force substitution?


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 9, 2018)

@Anorion There's a typo on the homepage in the slides how that says Lucy instead of Lucky


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 9, 2018)

Anorion said:


> brute force substitution?


I've ran it through some tools, they didn't work. Are we doing it right by substituting the symbols with letters?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 9, 2018)

yup, would work my way up by feeding in more right letters in something like quipquip


----------



## ddash123 (Jul 9, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> @Anorion There's a typo on the homepage in the slides how that says Lucy instead of Lucky


Already noticed it during leg4... thought it might be a hint to something in leg4... but leg4 was a different game altogether...



Anorion said:


> yup, would work my way up by feeding in more right letters in something like quipquip



@Anorion What exactly do you mean by " More Right Letters " ??? Can't seem to get anything...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 9, 2018)

ddash123 said:


> Already noticed it during leg4


Before leg 1 started. I thought it would be a hint as well.


----------



## ddash123 (Jul 9, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Before leg 1 started. I thought it would be a hint as well.



You Sure ??? 
Cuz I think this typo wasn't there when CTC started out....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 9, 2018)

ddash123 said:


> You Sure ???
> Cuz I think this typo wasn't there when CTC started out....


It has been there since the start.


----------



## raikoz (Jul 9, 2018)

it was originally supposed to be a clue, but they did not end up doing it in the end


----------



## Anorion (Jul 9, 2018)

^yup, that


----------



## Anorion (Jul 9, 2018)

CTC is going to end on July 13
Prizes and other details are still being worked out


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 10, 2018)

Anorion said:


> CTC is going to end on July 13
> Prizes and other details are still being worked out


Did you guys team up with Comicstaan or what xD


----------



## heyjustin (Jul 12, 2018)

Anorion said:


> yup, would work my way up by feeding in more right letters in something like quipquip



Can you post a version with accurate spacing?
A BCD EFG CHH IFJ IK L
LI AI FHM NIF OHL
PI MI AG JI JB LJIE 
CGM PJ LIQ QIE


----------



## Anorion (Jul 12, 2018)

the spacing is accurate
it is not syllables, just plain old text
there is a twist though
hint: the twist subverts one of the most basic approaches of solving substitution ciphers


----------



## heyjustin (Jul 12, 2018)

Anorion said:


> the spacing is accurate
> it is not syllables, just plain old text
> there is a twist though
> hint: the twist subverts one of the most basic approaches of solving substitution ciphers



1. does this twist explain why you have so many two letter words together?
2. do the letters map to a meaningful english sentence or some non grammatical sentence?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 12, 2018)

1. yes
2. yes, a meaningful sentence that explains the twist itself


----------



## RockCHipRox (Jul 13, 2018)

Man was i happy to br on the magazine!


----------



## raikoz (Jul 13, 2018)

Anorion said:


> CTC is going to end on July 13
> Prizes and other details are still being worked out


Any updates?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 13, 2018)

Yup, we will stop considering entries after 7:00 PM today
The site will be up for those who want to play


----------



## raikoz (Jul 13, 2018)

What I meant to ask was, when will the results and the info about the prizes/surprises be out? 





Anorion said:


> Yup, we will stop considering entries after 7:00 PM today
> The site will be up for those who want to play


----------



## BRS (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi hi hi...somebody please help me, I am stuck at a colour theory question which has 8 coloured boxes and one question box and also has nothing to append...I know I am waaaay tooo late to play CTC but it's my bad I missed it...I just started yesterday and it's the only question so far that is driving me bonkers.....HELP!!!


----------



## markerOne (Jul 14, 2018)

Did you check through this thread..? It's been answered way too many times already.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRS (Jul 14, 2018)

@markerOne thnx for help


----------



## Anorion (Jul 14, 2018)

Thank you for the patience guys, we will be making an announcement soon
We are just checking the back end to make absolutely sure that we have got everything right

Meanwhile, giving a list of all the tools we used to make the clues
Ciphers: dCode - Solveurs, Crypto, Maths, Décodage, Outils en ligne
Text to binary: Convert text to binary - Converters
Text to binary: Text to Binary converter | Binary translator
Morse code: *morsecode.scphillips.com/translator.html
Morse code: Morse code translator: Encode and convert online
MD5 encrypt: MD5 Online | MD5 Encrypter
Base 64: *www.base64decode.org
Hiding files in images: How to HIDE a FILE in an IMAGE Using CMD « Null Byte :: WonderHowTo
Image Steganography: Steganographic Encoder
Image Steganography: Image Steganography
Audio Steganography: Audio Steganography - Video Steganography
Hiding image in waveform: Secret Message in Audio
Rebus: myRebus
Leetspeek: Leet Speak Online Translator
Leetspeek: Text to Leetspeak · Cryptii

The images were made using Adobe Spark

If there are any questions, please do post here

Once again, thank you all for participating, and we are working towards making an official announcement and dispatching the prizes

Edit 1: Added Rebus and leetspeek


----------



## heyjustin (Jul 14, 2018)

What about Braille?


----------



## markerOne (Jul 14, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Thank you for the patience guys, we will be making an announcement soon
> We are just checking the back end to make absolutely sure that we have got everything right
> 
> Meanwhile, giving a list of all the tools we used to make the clues
> ...


I can see you pulled a large bag of tricks to get this right.. I'm interested to know how long it took you to test it (if you're allowed to share it that is...) 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jul 14, 2018)

^
took about 7 hours for leg 1, 4 hours for leg 2, and 2 hours each for legs 3 and 4



heyjustin said:


> What about Braille?


Will have to get back to you on that


----------



## ADs (Jul 14, 2018)

Was quite impressed by how the texts were hidden in images and how they could be obtained by tweaking them.( leg1 and leg4..btw the one in leg4 was awesome) 
Please share how this was done.


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 14, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Once again, thank you all for participating, and we are working towards making an official announcement and dispatching the prizes
> 
> Edit 1: Added Rebus and leetspeek



We still don't know what the prizes are lol. 

PS: Thanks a lot for the links


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2018)

Anorion said:


> heyjustin said:
> 
> 
> > What about Braille?
> ...



Braille Translator - Cipher - Decoder, Encoder, Solver


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 16, 2018)

Any update on the prizes of both mag and online legs?


----------



## braingamer (Jul 17, 2018)

@Anorion any progress???


----------



## Anorion (Jul 17, 2018)

Number of prizes are being decided
Prizes are "something techy", but who will get what is also being decided
Finally, we are working out if we can get more prizes


----------



## raikoz (Jul 17, 2018)

Naiceeee. 
Yes yes, 5-6 OnePlus 6 aur jugaad karlo please 


Anorion said:


> Number of prizes are being decided
> Prizes are "something techy", but who will get what is also being decided
> Finally, we are working out if we can get more prizes


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 17, 2018)

raikoz said:


> Naiceeee.
> Yes yes, 5-6 OnePlus 6 aur jugaad karlo please


Yes, one for each unique leg topper.


----------



## raikoz (Jul 17, 2018)

Top 3 karlo I got 2nd in one leg


SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes, one for each unique leg topper.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 17, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Number of prizes are being decided
> Prizes are "something techy", but who will get what is also being decided
> Finally, we are working out if we can get more prizes


Raspberry pi?


----------



## markerOne (Jul 17, 2018)

sygeek said:


> Raspberry pi?




Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## raikoz (Jul 17, 2018)

Nahiiiiiii


sygeek said:


> Raspberry pi?


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 18, 2018)

sygeek said:


> Raspberry pi?


Arduino bhi chalega


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 18, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Number of prizes are being decided
> Prizes are "something techy", but who will get what is also being decided
> Finally, we are working out if we can get more prizes


It'd nice if you could update the winners page with the rankings.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 18, 2018)

Nono nothing so fancy
expect earphones and dongles, and swiss knives maybe for mag leg winners
its getting worked out, so another week or two at least. Then again, it could all be finalised in as little as four days. Everyone on the Digit team is working hard to make this worth your while. 

I'm gonna be honest, it may be a little slow

we will be contacting the winners individually, then the dispatches will begin


----------



## ddash123 (Jul 18, 2018)

Yeah at least update the winner list whilst you figure out the prizes... If that would be fine...


----------



## Kishan Bagaria (Jul 20, 2018)

I wrote some code to calculate the average rank based on Leaderboard - Crack The Code VI




 

CTC 6 Leaderboard (Unofficial)

The above is unofficial and may be inaccurate.


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 20, 2018)

Kishan Bagaria said:


> I wrote some code to calculate the average rank based on Leaderboard - Crack The Code VI
> 
> Nine people completed all four legs.
> View attachment 17553
> ...


Kartikeya Srivastava and Kartikeya861 are the same person


----------



## Kishan Bagaria (Jul 20, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> Kartikeya Srivastava and Kartikeya861 are the same person


Thanks, fixed.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 20, 2018)

Lol


----------



## raikoz (Jul 20, 2018)

Bahot sahi. Address pm kardun bro? Anorion bhaiya reply hi nahi derhe Hain


Kishan Bagaria said:


> I wrote some code to calculate the average rank based on Leaderboard - Crack The Code VI
> 
> View attachment 17554
> 
> ...


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 20, 2018)

How's the work on the prizes going?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 20, 2018)

Wait lemme check if it is consistent with what we calculated
This is actually good, because it gives us independent verification

*i.imgur.com/NeBzn5m.jpg

Mostly agrees, the discrepancy is because we scored only people who finished all four legs

Note: This looks like the final thing, but is not official yet


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 20, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Wait lemme check if it is consistent with what we calculated
> This is actually good, because it gives us independent verification
> 
> *i.imgur.com/NeBzn5m.jpg
> ...


Now we know the real names of all the participants with the quirky usernames xD


----------



## markerOne (Jul 20, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> Now we know the real names of all the participants with the quirky usernames xD


Yeah... That makes the usernames defunct... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kishan Bagaria (Jul 20, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Wait lemme check if it is consistent with what we calculated
> This is actually good, because it gives us independent verification
> 
> *i.imgur.com/NeBzn5m.jpg
> ...



The ordering is off (leg 4 swapped with leg 1 etc.) but the numbers and total checks out.


 
CTC 6 Leaderboard (Unofficial)


----------



## raikoz (Jul 20, 2018)

I wish there's a similar prize for the 2nd and 3rd rank as the 1st with the Beast Phone
@Raaabo @Anorion️





Kishan Bagaria said:


> The ordering is off (leg 4 swapped with leg 1 etc.) but the numbers and total checks out.
> View attachment 17555
> CTC 6 Leaderboard (Unofficial)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2018)

raikoz said:


> I wish there's a similar prize for the 2nd and 3rd rank top 5 as the 1st with the Beast Phone
> @Raaabo @Anorion️


FTFY


----------



## braingamer (Jul 23, 2018)

any updates???


----------



## Anorion (Jul 23, 2018)

yeah, prizes still getting worked out


----------



## sygeek (Jul 23, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Wait lemme check if it is consistent with what we calculated
> This is actually good, because it gives us independent verification
> 
> *i.imgur.com/NeBzn5m.jpg
> ...


Are all the legs being treated equally in terms of rank?

Glad to see I made it to the top 10 at least


----------



## Anorion (Jul 23, 2018)

^lol good try
@tamatarpakoda actually wanted to make it weighted


----------



## Anorion (Jul 25, 2018)

Leaderboards have been updated
Another contestant has finished all the legs
This changes the rankings

PS, winners are being announced in the August issue of the magazine


----------



## SaiCyo (Jul 25, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Leaderboards have been updated
> Another contestant has finished all the legs
> This changes the rankings
> 
> PS, winners are being announced in the August issue of the magazine



I thought you guys had stopped accepting responses
Anything on the prizes?


----------



## markerOne (Jul 25, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Leaderboards have been updated
> Another contestant has finished all the legs
> This changes the rankings
> 
> PS, winners are being announced in the August issue of the magazine



Wow.. This late.. I thought you stopped taking responses..

And looking at the Leaderboards, I guess I will be out of the top 10..


----------



## Anorion (Jul 25, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> I thought you guys had stopped accepting responses
> Anything on the prizes?





markerOne said:


> Wow.. This late.. I thought you stopped taking responses..
> 
> And looking at the Leaderboards, I guess I will be out of the top 10..



We stopped taking in the responses, we just did not update the leaderboards.
the ranks do not change much really
also, apart from the winner, everyone else who finished all the four legs ALL get the same "something techy" prize

happy now?

Mag leg winners get 3 months subscription to the magazine


----------



## raikoz (Jul 25, 2018)

I already have a 3 year sub. So will that be extended or what? 


And the "something techy" is same for 2nd and for the last one too? Damn. 





Anorion said:


> We stopped taking in the responses, we just did not update the leaderboards.
> the ranks do not change much really
> also, apart from the winner, everyone else who finished all the four legs ALL get the same "something techy" prize
> 
> ...


----------



## Anorion (Jul 25, 2018)

raikoz said:


> I already have a 3 year sub. So will that be extended or what?
> 
> 
> And the "something techy" is same for 2nd and for the last one too? Damn.



yes, and yes


----------



## markerOne (Jul 26, 2018)

Anorion said:


> We stopped taking in the responses, we just did not update the leaderboards.
> the ranks do not change much really
> also, apart from the winner, everyone else who finished all the four legs ALL get the same "something techy" prize
> 
> ...


Aha.. I didn't think of that.

Well, that's fair enough. ‍♂️

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (Jul 26, 2018)

Anorion said:


> We stopped taking in the responses, we just did not update the leaderboards.
> the ranks do not change much really
> also, apart from the winner, everyone else who finished all the four legs ALL get the same "something techy" prize
> 
> ...


and certificates?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 26, 2018)

yes, and certificates


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 30, 2018)

Anorion said:


> yes, and certificates


Oneplus is giving away a lot of OP6 on different YT channels. Could you please ask them to give more here as well (1+6  )?


----------



## raikoz (Jul 30, 2018)

+1. At least to the top 3 or 5.


Coz coming 2nd and 10th is the same thing now Kya yaar xD how is this fair enough 


SaiyanGoku said:


> Oneplus is giving away a lot of OP6 on different YT channels. Could you please ask them to give more here as well (1+6  )?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 30, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Oneplus is giving away a lot of OP6 on different YT channels. Could you please ask them to give more here as well (1+6  )?


Unlikely. Those YT channels have a huge viewership, and the giveaways are promotion/marketing. CTC doesn't have the same reach.


----------



## markerOne (Jul 31, 2018)

I guess the prizes would have already been decided by this point of time.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2018)

markerOne said:


> I guess the prizes would have already been decided by this point of time..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Still won't hurt to ask for it.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 31, 2018)

Yes, mostly, you all will be receiving the emails soon


----------



## ddash123 (Aug 1, 2018)

Got the mail but I was asked for my magazine subscription number, but I dont have any cuz I used to get my magazine from my local book store, any specific that I need to do now ??
Admins?? @Anorion @Raaabo


----------



## Anorion (Aug 1, 2018)

^yeah, no worries, we will just give you a new subscription


----------



## raikoz (Aug 1, 2018)

And I was not asked the subscription number 
So only the lucky draw winners will get an extension and not the fastest 2 to finish?
@Anorion.



And what's the surprise something techy? Hints please (missed asking this)


Anorion said:


> ^yeah, no worries, we will just give you a new subscription


----------



## Anorion (Aug 1, 2018)

Oh yeah, missed out asking fasted two in magazine leg, have to check that


----------



## markerOne (Aug 2, 2018)

raikoz said:


> And I was not asked the subscription number
> So only the lucky draw winners will get an extension and not the fastest 2 to finish?
> @Anorion.
> 
> ...


It's mentioned in the magazine.. I got it yesterday.  (the magazine that is). 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiCyo (Aug 5, 2018)

Which model of headphones will we be receiving? Will the certificates be emailed to us or will we receive them alongwith the headphones? An ETA would be great! 

Thanks


----------



## raikoz (Aug 5, 2018)

We need answers. Please. Lol


----------



## sygeek (Aug 7, 2018)

can we also get a copy of this month's magazine?


----------



## raikoz (Aug 7, 2018)

Cowin headphones. Don't know the exact one. 





SaiCyo said:


> Which model of headphones will we be receiving? Will the certificates be emailed to us or will we receive them alongwith the headphones? An ETA would be great!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Anorion (Aug 7, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> Which model of headphones will we be receiving? Will the certificates be emailed to us or will we receive them alongwith the headphones? An ETA would be great!
> 
> Thanks


you will receive them along with the headphones
they are Cowon headphones


----------



## SaiCyo (Aug 8, 2018)

sygeek said:


> can we also get a copy of this month's magazine?


Here's the CTC coverage


----------



## sygeek (Aug 8, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> View attachment 17583
> Here's the CTC coverage


thanks


----------



## Anorion (Aug 8, 2018)

@SaiCyo
which app or software to make that frame?
looks very nice


----------



## SaiCyo (Aug 8, 2018)

Anorion said:


> @SaiCyo
> which app or software to make that frame?
> looks very nice


PicsArt


----------



## kratos06 (Aug 11, 2018)

Any further specific details on the courier whether it's been shipped or not. Because I only got  a mail for my address

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Aug 11, 2018)

You will get a tracking id in your email


----------



## SaiCyo (Aug 16, 2018)

Anorion said:


> You will get a tracking id in your email


Been a few days, still got nothing. Any updates?


----------



## kratos06 (Aug 17, 2018)

Exactly

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Aug 17, 2018)

Certificates. Kickass, well designed certificates happening.


----------



## raikoz (Aug 17, 2018)

Still waiting. Lol





Anorion said:


> Oh yeah, missed out asking fasted two in magazine leg, have to check that


----------



## raikoz (Aug 20, 2018)

@Anorion Updates?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2018)

@Anorion @Raaabo any update on the prizes and mag subscriptions?


----------



## raikoz (Aug 25, 2018)

Lol. The next you'll hear from them is probably during CTC VII


SaiyanGoku said:


> @Anorion @Raaabo any update on the prizes and mag subscriptions?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 25, 2018)

Haha
No, no, magazine issue closing came in the way
Certificates are designed
We also have to print the labels for the addresses

Will be printed on Monday or Tuesday max, so dispatches should happen within next week


----------



## Anorion (Aug 28, 2018)

So, giving updates from my side as I know you guys are waiting patiently (or impatiently)
Okay, dispatches most likely to happen tomorrow
dispatch team is figuring out whether to send the prizes separately or with the certificate
priority is to ensure that certificate does not get damaged in the mail


----------



## raikoz (Aug 28, 2018)

Cool. 
Impatiently patient. 





Anorion said:


> So, giving updates from my side as I know you guys are waiting patiently (or impatiently)
> Okay, dispatches most likely to happen tomorrow
> dispatch team is figuring out whether to send the prizes separately or with the certificate
> priority is to ensure that certificate does not get damaged in the mail


----------



## ddash123 (Aug 28, 2018)

Anorion said:


> So, giving updates from my side as I know you guys are waiting patiently (or impatiently)
> Okay, dispatches most likely to happen tomorrow
> dispatch team is figuring out whether to send the prizes separately or with the certificate
> priority is to ensure that certificate does not get damaged in the mail


Awesome


raikoz said:


> Cool.
> Impatiently patient.


So true...


----------



## SaiCyo (Aug 29, 2018)

Anorion said:


> So, giving updates from my side as I know you guys are waiting patiently (or impatiently)
> Okay, dispatches most likely to happen tomorrow
> dispatch team is figuring out whether to send the prizes separately or with the certificate
> priority is to ensure that certificate does not get damaged in the mail



I feel like a C++ editor whose user has been going on and on typing the code but for some reason refuses to put closing brace for the main first.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 29, 2018)

^hahahaha
haha
sorry


----------



## Anorion (Aug 30, 2018)

Okay this is like half a closing bracket
Dispatch has happen
The dispatch team decided to give everyone a free copy of an old issue, and place the certificate within that, to ensure that it does not get bent
This is probably going to be the May 2018 issue 
This issue will be in addition to the three months subscription for the magazine leg winners
The courier service is BlueDart, to make sure there are minimal problems
You all should be getting the tracking numbers in your mail soon


----------



## markerOne (Aug 31, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Okay this is like half a closing bracket
> Dispatch has happen
> The dispatch team decided to give everyone a free copy of an old issue, and place the certificate within that, to ensure that it does not get bent
> This is probably going to be the May 2018 issue
> ...


Yay! Good news! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sygeek (Aug 31, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Okay this is like half a closing bracket
> Dispatch has happen
> The dispatch team decided to give everyone a free copy of an old issue, and place the certificate within that, to ensure that it does not get bent
> This is probably going to be the May 2018 issue
> ...


Should've sent the certificate with a Bugatti. Way safer.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 31, 2018)

Omg you guys are too much


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2018)

sygeek said:


> Should've sent the certificate with a Bugatti. Way safer.


I'd rather take an Aero 15x instead of that Bugatti.


----------



## SaiCyo (Aug 31, 2018)

}


----------



## raikoz (Aug 31, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'd rather take an Aero 15x instead of that Bugatti.


Do OP6 nahi de sakte, Aero 15x kahanse bhade pe laenge no offense but being rank 2 sucks for the first time


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2018)

raikoz said:


> Do OP6 nahi de sakte, Aero 15x kahanse bhade pe laenge no offense but being rank 2 sucks for the first time


It is what it is. We did agree to the TnCs before participating.


----------



## raikoz (Aug 31, 2018)

Bugatti it is. 





SaiyanGoku said:


> It is what it is. We did agree to the TnCs before participating.


----------



## markerOne (Aug 31, 2018)

Got my certificate and gift today.. And I actually received the tracker email after I received the courier package.. *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180831/d90cb8ebbc2e36b07863b5ed67a3906b.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180831/5752295f80b936708eb47edff5e8ecef.jpg

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## raikoz (Aug 31, 2018)

How's the bass





markerOne said:


> Got my certificate and gift today.. And I actually received the tracker email after I received the courier package.. *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180831/d90cb8ebbc2e36b07863b5ed67a3906b.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180831/5752295f80b936708eb47edff5e8ecef.jpg
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## markerOne (Aug 31, 2018)

Haven't tested it. I got these just before I traveled. I'll check them out later.. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Aug 31, 2018)

oh lol, did not expect things to get delivered so fast.


----------



## heyjustin (Sep 1, 2018)

@Anorion, people have forgotten about your substitution cipher text since there was no incentive. What was the plaintext I'm curious?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 1, 2018)

I wanted to see how far we can go with the difficulty there
If anyone gets it, it is actually a vvery simple trick


----------



## raikoz (Sep 1, 2018)

There must be a parallel universe where rank 2 is better than 1. *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180901/a013241b9e36494fe46834c1c448aa45.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2018)

Just received the package now.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 5, 2018)

Received the earphones on Saturday. The earphones are decent but there's a slight problem. The left earpiece has a lower volume than the right. At first, I thought it had something to do with my phone. So, I tried it on my laptop and desktop but the issue persists.

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 5, 2018)

sygeek said:


> Received the earphones on Saturday. The earphones are decent but there's a slight problem. The left earpiece has a lower volume than the right. At first, I thought it had something to do with my phone. So, I tried it on my laptop and desktop but the issue persists.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem?


I have this exact issue. I had to check with different volumes and devices but the result is same! Also, I checked the box, those IEMs were imported in July *2012*. I'm not sure when they were made or how they're even working now.


----------



## raikoz (Sep 5, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I have this exact issue. I had to check with different volumes and devices but the result is same! Also, I checked the box, those IEMs were imported in July *2012*. I'm not sure when they were made or how they're even working now.


Yep. Same issue. I thought my 2007 Apple iPod shuffle was a few years old and was malfunctioning xD
Sold it on OLX for 1500 and bought the Sennheiser MX 686G. I feel bad for the customer who bought it for his kid though.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey if anyone has issues do put it on an email to me

You people have my email id


----------



## ddash123 (Sep 7, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Hey if anyone has issues do put it on an email to me
> 
> You people have my email id


Just one... What's the dispatch status on the OP6...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 9, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Hey if anyone has issues do put it on an email to me
> 
> You people have my email id


Please check your email inbox.
Also, has the mag been dispatched yet?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 11, 2018)

@ddash123, your OP is getting dispatched separately, you should get it, hopefully soon 
@SaiyanGoku  yup, checked being discussed what to do
will clarify which three months the magazine subscription is, its either sep-oct-nov, or, more likely, oct-nov-dec

this is not for people who already have subscriptions, you know who you are, you get 3 months extension


----------



## ddash123 (Sep 11, 2018)

Anorion said:


> @ddash123, your OP is getting dispatched separately, you should get it, hopefully soon


Well, do keep me updated on the dispatch status n all if you get to know more about it.
I'm hoping to get it soon...


----------



## kratos06 (Sep 17, 2018)

After all, thanks for the competition, learned a lot from it! 
@Raaabo did you take inspiration from the cicada 3301? 
It was dope! You part of the dark web ain't you?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiCyo (Sep 18, 2018)

2 hrs and 50 mins to go
Jinko smjhna hoga woh smjh jayenge


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 18, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> 2 hrs and 50 mins to go
> Jinko smjhna hoga woh smjh jayenge


I don't think it'll be easy though.


----------



## SaiCyo (Sep 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't think it'll be easy though.


Top 1000 just might be possible


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 18, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> Top 1000 just might be possible


You got past the second one?


----------



## SaiCyo (Sep 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You got past the second one?


I'm on the one with nodes.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 18, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> I'm on the one with nodes.


I'm on the 2nd stage of dots. Can't seem to get past it.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 20, 2018)

You guys talking about crackables? Seems like I missed this too lol.


----------



## SaiCyo (Sep 20, 2018)

sygeek said:


> You guys talking about crackables? Seems like I missed this too lol.


Yeah, they must've got their top 1000 by now.


----------



## markerOne (Sep 20, 2018)

sygeek said:


> You guys talking about crackables? Seems like I missed this too lol.


What's that? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiCyo (Sep 20, 2018)

markerOne said:


> What's that?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Just Google it, its all over the news.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 21, 2018)

Anorion said:


> @SaiyanGoku yup, checked being discussed what to do


Still waiting for a proper solution.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 24, 2018)

any updates on the earphone issue?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 26, 2018)

@Anorion, please update us regarding that earphone problem.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 27, 2018)

We have a few spare pieces, figuring out whether to give replacement gifts or send the spare ones
problem is, we might have to open them up and check if they are working properly, to ensure it does not happen again
not sure if that is a good idea


----------



## markerOne (Sep 27, 2018)

@Anorion, IMO though it does sound bad when you put it like that, several items in that batch of earphones had that exact same problem. So it does make sense to open them and check rather than us coming back with the same problem again. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2018)

Anorion said:


> We have a few spare pieces, figuring out whether to give replacement gifts or send the spare ones
> problem is, we might have to open them up and check if they are working properly, to ensure it does not happen again
> not sure if that is a good idea


I'm not sure if spare ones would be any better. They are more than 6 years old and how they still work now is amusing.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 7, 2018)

Any updates on the earphone problem?


----------



## ddash123 (Oct 7, 2018)

Any updates on the OnePlus 6?


----------



## raikoz (Oct 7, 2018)

Lol





ddash123 said:


> Any updates on the OnePlus 6?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 7, 2018)

@Anorion, could you guys please replace Honor 10 with OP6 or Poco F1? 
I tried for 3-4 hours and then gave up on EMUI.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 8, 2018)

^lol


----------



## ddash123 (Oct 8, 2018)

Anorion said:


> ^lol


But seriously, any updates ??


----------



## sygeek (Oct 8, 2018)

ddash123 said:


> Any updates on the OnePlus 6?


you didn't get it yet?


----------



## ddash123 (Oct 8, 2018)

sygeek said:


> you didn't get it yet?


Nope, haven't got it yet...


----------



## raikoz (Oct 8, 2018)

I hope you get it before it remains the latest flagship of the company


ddash123 said:


> Nope, haven't got it yet...


----------



## ddash123 (Oct 8, 2018)

raikoz said:


> I hope you get it before it remains the latest flagship of the company


Me too...


----------



## ddash123 (Oct 8, 2018)

Any previous CTC winners?
Does this usually take this much of time ??


----------



## SaiCyo (Oct 11, 2018)

ddash123 said:


> Any previous CTC winners?
> Does this usually take this much of time ??


I think they were waiting for the Great Indian Festival xD


----------



## ddash123 (Oct 11, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> I think they were waiting for the Great Indian Festival xD


LOL


----------



## SaiCyo (Oct 12, 2018)

sygeek said:


> Any updates on the earphone problem?


What's the earphones problem? I haven't really used them since I already have a couple of earbuds and headphones, but they seemed to work when I received them.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 12, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> What's the earphones problem? I haven't really used them since I already have a couple of earbuds and headphones, but they seemed to work when I received them.


One earpiece has lower volume level than other one.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 12, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> One earpiece has lower volume level than other one.


Mine has even gotten significantly worse since then.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 12, 2018)

sygeek said:


> Mine has even gotten significantly worse since then.


I didn't even use it after testing it.


----------



## markerOne (Oct 12, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I didn't even use it after testing it.


Me too 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiCyo (Oct 13, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> One earpiece has lower volume level than other one.


I checked and mine has the same problem. 


SaiyanGoku said:


> I didn't even use it after testing it.


Likewise.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 16, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> @Anorion, please update us regarding that earphone problem.


bump @Anorion


----------



## sygeek (Oct 21, 2018)

Bump..


----------



## Anorion (Oct 22, 2018)

hmmm
crack this code 
we may have better prizes next time


----------



## SaiCyo (Oct 22, 2018)

Anorion said:


> hmmm
> crack this code
> we may have better prizes next time


Like perfectly fine and properly working Cowon earphones? 

PS: I'm not salty about the prizes being defective but it'd be a good idea to test atleast one piece of the batch before shipping them. The earphones are inexpensive so it'd likely cost you more to collect and send replacement units so I guess it's obvious that we didn't get a follow up.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 22, 2018)

I like the certificate and as per my rank, that's more than enough. But for the prize, I'd rather have nothing at all than get something which doesn't work.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 22, 2018)

sygeek said:


> But for the prize, I'd rather have nothing at all than get something which doesn't work.


+9000


----------



## raikoz (Oct 22, 2018)

Could've not given you prizes and instead given me a better one.
I feel sad for Amrit tho. @AMRIT got the OP6 yet?


sygeek said:


> I like the certificate and as per my rank, that's more than enough. But for the prize, I'd rather have nothing at all than get something which doesn't work.


----------



## SaiCyo (Oct 25, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> +9000


Got that reference


raikoz said:


> Could've not given you prizes and instead given me a better one.
> I feel sad for Amrit tho. @AMRIT got the OP6 yet?


4 days before it stops being the latest flagship from OnePlus XD


----------



## sygeek (Oct 25, 2018)

SaiCyo said:


> 4 days before it stops being the latest flagship from OnePlus XD


He still didn't get his OP6? Maybe they're waiting for OP6T..


----------



## raikoz (Oct 25, 2018)

*CTC VII 


sygeek said:


> He still didn't get his OP6? Maybe they're waiting for OP6T..


----------



## ddash123 (Oct 30, 2018)

So got it just now... It may not be the flagship of the company yet but it still is the limited edition...


----------



## Astra (May 23, 2019)

Yay!?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (May 23, 2019)

lol 
yes, it is happening


----------



## Parzival (Jun 16, 2019)

Anorion said:


> lol
> yes, it is happening


Umm... Cool but when?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 17, 2019)

2oth of this month


----------

